# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  39+++

## ajasofy

Nije greska,znam da je ovo "prije zaceca" a ne "potpomognuta".Otvaram temu jer zelim bebu a napunila sam 42 godine,pokusavam nekih godinu dana i za sada nista.Je li nemoguce ocekivati prirodnu trudnocu u ovim godinama?Ja mislim da nije a mozda to mislim zato sto ne pokusavam dugo pa me nada i optimizam jos drze.Sta mislite o ovome?

----------


## bony

dobro došla  :D 
ništa nije nemoguće i želim ti da što prije ostvariš svoju želju!
22,32,42...zar je bitno,bitno je kako se čovijek osijeća i što želi .
Probajte prirodno,ako neide, pravac doktoru,to su procedure koje vrijede jednako za sve.   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepe2

*ajasofy* dobrodošla....baš mi je drago sto neću biti ovdje usamljena...i ja sam koji put se javila na potpomognutoj, ali nekako nemam s njima još ništa zajedničko jer nisam u nikakvim postupcima ( još)...i mi smo vječiti optimisti i još pokušavamo prirodno, mada pomalo se već javljaju i misli kako to baš možda i neće ići....
  ja sam nedavno radila nalaze hormona i sve 5, ali MD nije još ništa poduzeo ( težak je za doktoru)...no, o tome ćemo poslije...nekako još par ciklusa cemo ovako, a onda tko zna....

----------


## Sandrij2

Samo da dam koju riječ ohrabrenja... Moja sveki je rodila kćer s 42 godine, a točno godinu i jedan dan nakon toga, dakle s 43 godine i mog muža. 

Od   :Heart:  ti želim čim prije + na testu.

----------


## Pepe2

sad cu ja opet se javiti...

  Davno , kad je moja kcer rođena, govorili su mi sad odmah na drugo, ali ja se nisam baš osijećala za to spremna pa sam im odgovarala " možda ću imati veliku razliku između prvog i drugog djeteta, ali između drugog i trećeg sigurno neću"
  Sad me sandrijin post na to podsjetio, a i na to da sam , dok još nisam bila mama, znala reći da bih volila troje djece...tko bi ga znao kako ti zivot donese sasvim nešto suprotno  :Sad:

----------


## ana-marija

samo sam htjela reći da je moja strina rodila svoje treće dijete u 42.goj godini,dečkić će najesen u školu :D

----------


## Pepe2

ajme cure, ja cu se sad rascmoljiti...jutros sam imala - na testu, a jako sam puno nade polagala u ovaj ciklus....
ali, valjda ce jednom biti....

----------


## ajasofy

Super da se javljate-ja sam jutros vadila betu,negativna je[2,68mIU/mI]  a to sam uradila jer mi M kasni 10 dana,stvarno sam se ponadala a ono nista-sklona sam folikularnim cistama koje zbrckaju hormone.Prvi put u zivotu mi kasni tako dugo ali nisam previse razocarana.Ono sto cu preduzeti jeste folikulometrija i eventualno klomifen pod nadzorom ali zasada jos nista.

----------


## Pepe2

znate sto...idem ja nakon ove vještice docu i reći ću mu da hoću još jednu bebu i neka upotrijebi sve svoje znanje u tom smjeru...
  Ne očekujem od njega ništa osim uputa   :Wink:

----------


## ajasofy

Haha,to bi bilo dobro! :D

----------


## a72

*ajasofy,pepe2*- ma cure moje drage ja sam misljenja da "kad nece onda nece, a kad hoce onda bas hoce" (kad sam imala hsg , sa mnom je bila zena 56 godina,koju su doveli sinovi, ozenjeni ljudi obojica,zbog jakog krvarenja-ispalo da je imala pobacaj,kako ju je bilo stid, i molila doktore da kazu sinovima da je bila neka cista itd-a poslje nam je pricala da kao mlada nije mogla zatrudniti,u to vrijeme je imala hsg ,za dve godine rodila te sinove i vise nikad nije ostala trudna do tad!?!? a htjela je jos djece... .
A ja sam sa 24. pozeljela bebu ,iako su svi nalazi bili super nije islo tek u 27. uspjela, e a od tad opet nece(nedavno imala i missed  :Sad:  ) i evo me u 35,ali ja znam da cu opet biti "mlada mama"-pa kad god da uspijem ,moram prosto-to mi je najveca zelja  :Smile:  

*Pepe2*  :Klap:  ,bravo za odluku,odmah se nekako bolje osjecas kad nesto poduzimas ,zar ne?

----------


## ajasofy

A-72,ti onda dodjes 39--- ako smo mi 39+++   :Kiss:  .Ja isto mislim da nema pravila i jako me nerviraju doktori koji kada vide godiste pokusavaju nametnuti jos prije nalaza stav da se radi o pocetku menopauze i sl.Cinjenica je da u svim godinama mozes imati problem sa T i da smo svi razliciti.

----------


## Pepe2

a ne znam...bojim se samo da sve sto bi me moglo čekati na tom putu do bebice mi necemo moći ostvariti...ne zivimo u ZG, mislim ( koliko sam čitala na forumu) da ja više i nemam prava na nikakve besplatne postupke...a toliko novca je meni jako teško skupiti...i onda sto ostaje...stisni se koliko možeš, nadaj se u čudo i moli se da se netko negdje smiluje da dobiješ što jako želiš, a ako ne dobiješ onda se pomiriš s tim i kažeš valjda sam tako i zaslužila jer vjera nas uči da smo plaćeni po zaslugama...

----------


## ajasofy

Pepe,ja sve do prosle godine nisam ni pokusavala zatrudniti jer jednostavno nisam srela covjeka s kojim bih to pozeljela iako djecu obozavam .Ne zalim za necim sto nisam mogla ostvariti,mogu samo zaliti sto se sa ovim mojim nisam prije srela ali za to nismo krivi ni on ni ja.Stvari treba prihvatiti kakve jesu a potruditi se u granicama vlastitih mogucnosti da se desi po zelji.

----------


## Pepe2

Ma slažem se ja u svemu sto si rekla...isto tako i ja razmisljam...

----------


## Rene2

*ajasofy*, budući da spominješ folikularne ciste, prouči malo tekstove na portalu vezane uz PCOS.
Jedan od boljih načina rješavanja tog problema je skinuti 5-10% svoje trenutne mase, čak i za mršavice (ne želim reći da si ti bucka ili mršavica).

----------


## Shanti

> Ne zalim za necim sto nisam mogla ostvariti,mogu samo zaliti sto se sa ovim mojim nisam prije srela ali za to nismo krivi ni on ni ja.Stvari treba prihvatiti kakve jesu a potruditi se u granicama vlastitih mogucnosti da se desi po zelji.


I mi žalimo što se ranije nismo sreli, ali smo sretni što smo se pronašli nakon što smo se tako dugo tražili.   :Smile:  

I mi smo na ovom istom putu, ali smo na pragu toga da nam medicina pruži malo veću pomoć (i ne mogu dočekati da obavim konačno sve što traže za histero i laparoskopiju, pa da odmirujemo ona obavezna tri ciklusa i konačno krenemo u ozbiljnu akciju, kad već naša kućna radinost nije bila efikasna   :Grin:  ), iako naše dosadašnje dijagnoze nisu dijagnosticirale u čemu je problem (sve je, naizgled, u redu). 

Sretno, Ajasofy   :Love:

----------


## Naomi

Cure, dobro dosle kod nas, na "Prije Zaceca". Zajedno smo jace! Svima vam zelim puno, puno srece i da vam se ostvare sve bebicaste zelje...   :Smile:

----------


## MonaLisa

E, baš mi drago ovo čitati. Imam 42 godine i do prije nekih 8 mjeseci ne bih ni pomislila da moje godine smetaju ostvarivanju trudnoće. Meni je vrijeme za trudnoću došlo onda kada sam to počela željeti, i upravo s osobom s kojom trudnoću želim. No, trudnoća nije dolazila (i tako evo skoro dvije godine) Onda sam počela čitati, čitati, čitati... i presjeklo me. Činjenica da plodnost opada itekako nakon 40. godine zamalo me pokosila. I da, najgore je kad ti doc spominje godine koje nosiš. Ja se osjećam mladom i ništa mi ne fali. 

Svejedno, ja se trudim i toplo se nadam da će do trudnoće doći ovako ili onako, nebitno je sad što će na to utjecati - majka priroda ili medicina.

----------


## MonaLisa

I da, osobno znam za slučajeve prirodnih trudnoća u bliskim mi godinama. I mlada teta MM (koja je stara kao i ja) rodila je prije kojih godinu dana. Da ne nabrajam dalje.

Zato, oboružajmo se sa još malo strpljenja.

----------


## ajasofy

Mona Lisa ja ni sada ne vjerujem da moje godine bitno uticu na mogucnost trudnoce,mozda je to zato sto nisam opterecena godinama pokusavanja i nadanja.Niko mi ne moze potvrditi da bih sa 20 godina manje brze ostvarila trudnocu.  :Wink:   Imam teoriju po kojoj su u ovim godinama trudnoce rjedje velikim dijelom iz psiho-socijalnih razloga.Vjerujem naucnim istrazivanjima i svjesna sam svih rizika i smanjenih mogucnosti u ovim godinama ali manje ne znaci da ne moze.

----------


## Pepe2

Ajmo zenske...da vidiš sad kad krenu naša odbrojavanja.... :D 
 Baš mi je drago da smo tu iako ni od ovog mog ciklusa izgleda ništa...svaki čas očekujem vješticu, ali idemo dalje....

----------


## tiki_a

ajasofy evo još jedne članice kluba, za naše godine se kaže da treba pokušavati 6 mjeseci prirodno i ako ne uspije moramo tražiti pomoć od specijalista.... SRETNO!!! mm i ja smo pokušavali godinu dana i ništa, pa onda kad smo saznali gdje da napravimo analizu spermića i to je potrajalo pa kad smo saznali gdje bi bilo najefikasnije ići u postupak... uživaj prirodno i nadam se tvom uspjehu, ali ne čekaj jako dugo da kreneš dalje...   :Kiss:

----------


## ajasofy

Slazem se potpuno i zelim ti srecu!

----------


## Pepe2

ekipa, da vas malo pozdravim...gdje ste, sto ima novo?

  Ja sam opet u onom 2WW ( kako se to ovdje naziva), uz to imam neku upalicu ( valjda, jer još nisu nalazi gotovi) mokracnih puteva...sad je bolje, ali cu sutra k doktorici s nalazima...
  svaki cas mi se pi pi , to pripisujem gore navedenoj stvari, ali i (.)(.) su velike i sad osjecam kao zatezanje, štipkanje, to pak mislim da nema veze s gornjim problemom kao ni jučerašnja želja za prežganom juhom koju sam išla kuhati u 23.45 sati....a još mi se jede i grah juha s noklicama i grah zapečen u pećnici ( to su jela moje bake slavonke i nisam ih jela od djetinjstva)...  :Wink:   eto, znam da cu još nekoliko dana provesti u slatkom nadanju...

----------


## tiki_a

Pepe2 daj razveseli naš klub jednim lijepim plusićem na testu.

----------


## Pepe2

Rado bih ja, ali što se može...

----------


## Shanti

> Rado bih ja, ali što se može...


Pepe, jaaako lijepi grafić   :Heart:  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Pepe2

da..ide opet u lijepom smjeru, ali i do sad nije bio nikad loš pa se ništa ne usudim pomišljati...

----------


## Siobhan

*Ajasofy* u 42. sam godini i jucer sam napravila test i ispo je ogroman plusic. Nisam imala nikakvu pomoc, nisam isla na nikakve testove, prestala sam uzimati pilule pred 6 mjeseci i tolko nam je trebalo da ostanem trudna. Znaci naravno da se moze! Ja mislim da je ustvari svejedno dali ti je 39 ili 43, mislim da nema neke velike razlike. I da se ta granica pomice nagore, jer kvalitetnije i dulje zivimo. Tako da samo nemoj imati nikakvih dvojbi i strahova, sve je moguce (kako ide ona engleska, where there is a will there is a way...). Meni je samo smijesno kako mi je moje vlastito tijelo "reklo" kad je znalo da moze ostati trudno, nisam ni znala da imam ovulaciju, jer sam nekako drukcije racunala (da, nisam cak imala niti testove za ovulaciju) i nakon sto smo othopsali (i ja sam se jos usudila istog trena otici piskiti, a obicno sam drzala noge jos 10 minuta u stavu svijece) sam otisla na Rode i vidla da mi je 14. dan - iako smo i mjesece prije toga naravno hopsali, sad je tijelo samo reklo, ajmo, spremno sam...
Dakle, vjeruj u sebe i svoje tijelo i sve ce biti OK!

----------


## Pepe2

ajme, super....

  e u ovo ja vjerujem....

čestitam *siobad*  :Kiss:

----------


## ajasofy

Siobhad,cestitam od srca!Znam da je moguce.  :Heart:

----------


## Atika

Primate li jos jednu curu u klub 39+  :Wink:  U moru topica i pdf-ova nisam se isprva znala gdje ubaciti, no smatram da ovdje spadam.
Za nekoliko mjeseci navrsit cu 37 godina, djetesce si suprug i ja zelimo zadnjih 10 godina, nazalost roda nas ureno zaobilazi. Iza mene je nekoliko inseminacija i ivf-ova, umorilo me, iscrpilo, rastuzilo. Sad smo u prirodnjacima. Problem zaceca kod mene stvaraju 2 mioma, mikrocistican jajnik, polu-ovulacije. Nikad nisam posumnjala da cu se naci u ovakvoj situaciji u kakvoj sam sada, beskrajno tuzna, to me i dovelo do rodinog foruma. Hrabrite me svojim rijecima i upornoscu, hvala   :Smile:  Nazalost ja vas nemam cime ohrabriti, mogu se jedino radovati s vama plusicima na testu.   :Heart:

----------


## ajasofy

Atika,drago mi je sto si se javila,lakse je s nekim podijeliti problem.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ideja

Evo i ja bi se tu učlanila. Imam 39 i išla bi na treće. Pa da vidimo jel bu išlo. Ima li koja novost u ovom klubu?

----------


## ajasofy

Ideja,kod mene jos nista novo,javicu naravno ako bude sta novo,pozdrav svima.Ovo ljeto namjeravam konacno preduzeti nesto konkretno.

----------


## ina33

> ajasofy evo još jedne članice kluba, za naše godine se kaže da treba pokušavati 6 mjeseci prirodno i ako ne uspije moramo tražiti pomoć od specijalista.... SRETNO!!! mm i ja smo pokušavali godinu dana i ništa, pa onda kad smo saznali gdje da napravimo analizu spermića i to je potrajalo pa kad smo saznali gdje bi bilo najefikasnije ići u postupak... uživaj prirodno i nadam se tvom uspjehu, ali ne čekaj jako dugo da kreneš dalje...


Potpisujem. Ajasofy, u tvojoj dobnoj skupini je preporuka liječnička pokušavati 6 mjeseci prirodno, nakon toga u pravilu vrlo brzo se kreće na IVF. Problem je ovarijske rezerve, pa čak i da je sve 5 s obje strane (hormoni tvoji, jajovodi prohodni, maternica predivna, tvoj muž ili partner spermiogram fantazija), ovarijska rezerva vrlo brzo zna krenut u perimenopauzu u tim godinama. Govorim ti to jer sam bila čest svjedok toga da je npr. ženi kojoj je FSH 3 dc (hormon koji pokazuje kolika je ovarijska rezerva) u roku od 6 mjeseci s 5 (koja je fantastičan rezultat) skočio na 13 gdje je već i IVF stimulacija problematična. E, sad kad sam ti ovo sve rekla, čega svakako treba bit svjestan, postoji i fenomen tzv. last flinga - tj. neobjašnjivog skoka plodnosti tik pred perimenopauzu, što ti od srca želim   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

Hoću ti reći da se u tim godinama često čak zaobilazi i inseminacija, premda su jajovodi prohodni, sve ne bi li se sa što većom sigurnošću uhvatile jajne stanice i došlo do embrija. Zato bih ja, na tvom mjestu, pokušavala još dok ne prođe 6 mjeseci, a nakon toga čak niti HSG ne bih radila, samo bih napravila hormonalnu sliku 3 i 21 dc, muža poslala na onaj brzinski spermiogram u Petrovoj, i onda se odmah obratila u neku kliniku baš specijaliziranu za neplodnost (državne - Vuk Vrhovec, Sv. Duh, Petrova), privatne Pol. IVF i Pol. Vili i nitko drugi baš - svakako ne socijalac ili privatnik "opće prakse" koji svaštari pa se malo "zaigra" davajući klomifene i slično. Opet, tako bih ja, tvoj put može biti nešto stoto, a od srca ti želim prirodnu trudnoću, da uhvatite taj misteriozan skok plodnosti u tim godinama.

----------


## alkemicar

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## ajasofy

Ina 33,hvala na preporukama i podrsci,svjesna sam svega o cemu pises i imam iskustvo u tome.Uradila sam 2 hormonska nalaza u razmaku od 9 mjeseci i u drugom nalazu FSH je bio enormno povisen,ostaje mi nada da je rezultat takav jer se nije radilo o spontanom ciklusu vec je krvarenje bilo izazvano hor. tabletama zbog izostanka od 45 dana.Moj problem je i taj sto zivim u CG gdje je reprod. ginekologija na niskom stupnju razvoja,ne postoji endokrinolog za ovu problematiku-zato za koji dan idem u BG da obavim neophodna ispitivanja.

----------


## ina33

> Ina 33,hvala na preporukama i podrsci,svjesna sam svega o cemu pises i imam iskustvo u tome.Uradila sam 2 hormonska nalaza u razmaku od 9 mjeseci i u drugom nalazu FSH je bio enormno povisen,ostaje mi nada da je rezultat takav jer se nije radilo o spontanom ciklusu vec je krvarenje bilo izazvano hor. tabletama zbog izostanka od 45 dana.Moj problem je i taj sto zivim u CG gdje je reprod. ginekologija na niskom stupnju razvoja,ne postoji endokrinolog za ovu problematiku-zato za koji dan idem u BG da obavim neophodna ispitivanja.


Ajasofy, krvarenje je izazvano dabrostonima? Ne može ti on dignut FSH. Ne treba ti endokrinac, treba ti reproduktivni ginić za te stvari, osim ako nemaš nekakvih specijalnih problema sa štitnjačom. FSH u perimenopauzi jako varira - tipa jedan put bude 5, onda bude 13, pa onda opet bude 3 i slično. To lagano znači da se treba požuriti - znam ti jer pratim cure s preuranjenom menopauzom na Potpomognutoj, jedna naša je išla u BG vadit InhibinA kod one doktorice. Na tvome mjestu bih ipak ubrzala odlazak negdje izvan granica CG na IVF, uplanirala bih ili Jevremovu u BG (lošiji izbor), ili Maribor (bolji zbor). Ali, više od svega ti želim spontano začeće da uhvatiš taj skok plodnosti u našim godinama   :Heart: .

----------


## ina33

Ili Zagreb - privatne poliklinike - Pol. IVF ili Pol. Vili, ili državne - Sv. Duh ili Vuk Vrhovec. BiH treba izbjegavati za IVF, a nije ni BG neko super rješenje, najviše cura iz BG odlaze u Maribor.

----------


## ina33

Dakle, zna se dogodit da ti s peromenopauzom FSH bude 5, pa 13, pa 3 i sl. Čim se jednom dogodio skok, većina reproduktivnih ginića govori da treba požurit stvari, nema veze što je poslije pao. InhibinA ti je točnija pretraga od FSH-a za šacnut ovarijsku rezervu, to se radi u onom priv. labu u Beogradu. Imaš sve to na www.doktor.yu ili tako nekako - ima link ginekologija i cure s povišenim FSH-om, ili ako postaš pitanje iskočit će ti sigurno odgovor gdje se to mjeri, a i ako pitaš na potpomognutoj isto će ti naše odgovorit koji to lab u BG radi.

----------


## ina33

E, i granica za ući u stimulirani IVF ti je negdje oko 12-tak - preko toga nerado stimuliraju jer se ne dobivaju dobri rezultati (žena ne proizvede puno jajnih stanica, a prošla je hormonalni udar stimuliranja), a i može se ubrzat ulazak u menopauzu. Ako je visok FSH, koji put je najbolje radit IVF-ove u prirodnom ciklusu. Ali, o tome svemu imaš više gore na pdf-u Potpomognuta, ovo ti je par ideja za razmišljanje i pomoć, zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## ajasofy

Ina33-ovako,u 4. mjesecu 2007. FSH je bio7,4(ref. 2-15) a u 2. mjesecu 2008. 34,40(REF. 3-20),to su jedini nalazi hormona koje sam radila.Ciklus je bio izazvan primolut-nor tabletama,to u ovom drugom slucaju.Laboratorija u Bg se zove Konzilijum ,ima i svoju web. adresu i rade ove dodatne pretrage za utvrdjivanje ovarijalnih rezervi.Cesto imam folikularnu cistu na jednom ili oba jajnika sto govori o problemima sa ovulacijom.Umjetna oplodnja nije nesto sto izbjegavam mada jos nista konkretno nisam preduzela,u CG je rade dvije privatne klinike i odnedavno jedna drzavna,2 pokusaja su besplatna bez obzira na godine zivota.Ova dva nalaza hormona su zapravo sve sto sam dosada preduzela uz nekoliko uzv pregleda,najvise radi pracenja stanja cisti.

----------


## ina33

Ajasofy, na tvom mjestu bih otišla na IVF, i to ne u CG, bez obzira na besplatne pokušaje, i to bih požurila zbog skoka u FSH-u. Ali, ja sam ja, teško mi se uživljavat u vrijeme prije mojih postupaka, sad sam, vjerojatno, preopterećena informacijama i dijelom mi je nezamislivo da djeca nastaju u krevetu, a ne na stolu (ginekološkom)   :Love: . Ja sam ti svoju litaniju rekla kako bih ja, gledajući tvoje godine i FSH, ali svjedok sam brojnih iznenađenja i čuda, što na forumu, što u real lifeu. 
Želim ti sreću i uspjeh na tvom putu, ma kakav on bio - sjećam se kako je meni bilo kad su mene "požurivali", ovo sam ti sve navela za slučaj da si sad u toj životnoj fazi, od mene su se savjeti odbijali u trenutku kad ih nisam željela čuti i dobro je da je tako - jer i ja sam imala svoj put i drago mi je da je sve ispalo kako je   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

Evo sam pogledala, taj primolut-nor ti je isto što i dabroston - spada u hormonske preparate u smislu gestagenske substitucije tijekom II faze ciklusa (ovo je ta skupina: Primolut Nor, Provera, Dabroston) - on ti nije mogao dignut FSH.

----------


## ina33

Evo sad sam još jednom pročitala tvoj uvodni post. Na žalost, moj odgovor na to ti je da nije realno očekivat prirodnu trudnoću, uz napomenu da život piše čuda, ali na tvom mjestu bi im malo pripomogla. Ovakva ti je paradigma - ženi preko 35-te godine se savjetuje da već nakon 6 mjeseci potraži pomoć stručnjaka za plodnost. Ženine godine su ti u tome ključne. Nadam se da ste tvog dragog obradili, da si ti napravila HSG (prohodnost jajovoda). Iako, zasad najveći krivac tome su tvoje godine i FSH. FSH uglavnom skače nakon 40.-te. Ako ste u (financijskoj) mogućnosti, otiđite izvan CG, tu vam je pravilo, na žalost, "što zapadnije, to bolje". Mislim da ti to mogu stvarno kompetentno reći nakon ovoliko godina forumiranja na Rodi i bavljenja IVF-om - u Mariboru se sjati cijela ex Yu pa žene pričaju i doznaju se informacije. Ako možeš, probaj sada razmišljati o tome čega više imaš - vremena ili novaca? Želim ti poručiti da ti je sad vrijeme za liječenje predragocjeno da bi ga trošila na bilo koju kliniku koja nije prva klasa (u prvu klasu, sukladno gornjem tužnom pravilu, ne ubrajam ništa osim Maribora i nekih zagrebačkih). Probaj i ovako razmišljati - vremena za pokušavanje doma uvijek ćete imati. Vrijeme za liječenje u nekoj klinici već lagano ističe jer dr-ovi često neće primiti žene s povećani FSH-om jer su zdravstveni rizici stimuliranja preveliki, a prirodni IVF-ovi isto koštaju i financijski i logistički iscrpljuju par. Po mome iskustvu, što se žena u tim godinama brže snađe i pristupi liječenju, šanse za trudnoću i rođenje djeteta su veće. Oprosti što sam te ovako ušokirala, pogotovo zato jer si svoje pitanje postavila na Prije začeća, nego na Potpmognutoj, ali meni se čini da si ti objektivno osoba koju bi trebalo čim prije potaknuti na potpomognutu, pa se mislim da je veća korist od ovog "reality shocka" koji sam ti ja priuštila, nego da ti šaljem dobre želje i srca. Poklopit ću se ušima ako se na ovo naljutiš, to mi nije namjera, ali to je moje mišljenje na postavljeni upit. A poskočit ću do neba, i reći "život je fakat čudesan", ako uskoro objaviš svoju trudnoću   :Heart: .

----------


## ina33

Imaš i gore na pdf-u Potpomognuta topic 39+ pa pročitaj malo tko je tamo, što pišu žene i sl. Ne moraš ništa pisati, vidi malo tko je tamo i kako liječenje izgleda i skužit ćeš je li to za tebe ili ne. Najbolje će ti bit povezat se sa tvojom dobnom skupinom jer je liječenje specifično - česti prirodni IVF-ovi, manje j. stanica i slično - bit će ti lakše sa tvojom ekipom - inače žene idu u IVF-ove svakih 6 mjeseci, ali dobna skupina 39+ iz mjeseca u mjesec, uz blagu stimulaciju ili bez nje. To ti je ugrubo pravilo, naravno, iznimaka uvijek ima.

----------


## ina33

E, i uz ove gore nalaze hormona, ako su jedini, još bi trebala čekirat hormon štitnjače - TSH - isto zna skočit u tim godinama, a s visokim TSH-om teže je održat trudnoću, a ima članaka da je i fertilizacija u IVF-u loša ako je TSH visok. Jednostavno se menadžira lijekovima. Isto tako, trebala bi škicnut prolaktin da nije slučajno povišen - s godinama su manje šanse da žena ima hiperprolaktinemiju, ali trebala bi vidjet prolaktin 3 dc i znat na čemu si, jer se i visoki prolaktin lako menadžira lijekovima. Trebaš krenut u opsežnu obradu, UZV praćenje ovulacije nije dovoljno. A nakon toga, čim prije van granica CG negdje zapadno   :Love: .

----------


## ajasofy

Ljutnje nema,realna sam i sama znam da je tacno sve ovo sto si napisala,prirodnu trudnocu smatracu velikim cudom.

----------


## piplica

> Evo i ja bi se tu učlanila. Imam 39 i išla bi na treće. Pa da vidimo jel bu išlo.


Ovako i ja, iste godine, isti broj djece, ista želja...

----------


## pupeta

samo da vas malo ohrabrim evo moja jedna rodjakinja je trudna vec 2  mjeseca a ima punih 40.Bila je jednom trudna i to je zavrsilo biokemijski i to kada je imala 20 godina.Znaci da nikada nije kasno dok su M redovne.  :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

*ajasofi,Pepe i ostale vrijednice sa 39+* ostala sam trudna nakon 10god. pokusavanja sa i bez doktora a za 2 tjedna napunjujem 40.god.
Vremena ima i ne brinite..danasnji prosjek prvorotkinja u svijetu je izmedju 38 i 42 god.
Zelim vam jos reci da svakako konstantno pijete folnu,Aspirin100 i kombinaciju vitamina i minerala koja je preporucena u knjizi "Poboljsajte svoju plodnost" o kojoj se je dosta pisao po forumu. Ta kombinacija uveliko pospjesuje O, daje kvalitetne JS i spermice te se vec nakon nekoliko mjeseci postizu odlicni rezultati koji u vecini slucajeva rezultiraju trudnocom..

Ne gubite nadu vec, ako i nemate novaca za postupke uz lijecnicku pomoc,pomognite si same..vjerujete da je od koristi!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO!   :Love:

----------


## piplica

Koja je to kombinacija vitamina i minerala?

----------


## ajasofy

Otvorila sam ovu temu ovdje jer mi se cini da vecina populacije smatra da zene preko 40. mogu razmisljati o trudnoci jedino ako se ukljuce u ivf postupke i dr. metode potpom. oplodnje.Iako imam pune 42 godine smatram da se to moze ostvariti i prirodnim putem i mislim da se dogadja dosta cesto mnogim zenama ove i starije dobi ali da je ovo nazalost jos uvijek tabu tema.Ispada da je tabu i izraziti zelju za djetetom ako se primices 40. a posebno ako si je presao.Ja ne mislim tako i ne znam hocu li uspjeti u svom naumu ali zelim ovdje razmjenjivati iskustva s onima koje su u slicnoj situaciji.Kako stojite sa ciklusima,ima li nepravilnosti u tom pogledu,nalazi hormona,ovulacije...

----------


## ajasofy

Spremam se za koji dan izvrsiti par analiza,nece me biti jedno vrijeme.  :Wink:

----------


## Naomi

ajasofy, sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> ..danasnji prosjek prvorotkinja u svijetu je izmedju 38 i 42 god.


Bebomanka, potpisujem u dobrim željama za ajasofy i šaljem ti   :Kiss: , ali mislim da ovaj prosjek ne bi bio točan. Znam da je u nekim zemljama zapadne Evrope najviše prvorotki iz dobne skupine 30-34 (dakle ne više fertilnija dobna skupina 25-29), ali mislim da baš ovo ne bi bio svjetski prosjek, niti uzimajući pojedine države izolirano, a pogotovo kad se uračuna još i Afrika i Azija i sl. 

Ajasofy, sretno i da budu rezultati dobri!

----------


## ajasofy

Hvala na podrsci,nadam se dobrim vijestima a u vezi prethodnog bilo bi zanimljivo a nazalost nemoguce znati koliko zena iz ove starije dobne skupine neplanirano ostane trudno a zatim abortira a da pri tome niti najblizi o tome pojma nemaju.Na forumima su uglavnom one koje silno zele dijete i imaju probleme s tim,o ovim drugim nista se ne zna.Bioloski sat je nesto na sto se ne moze uticati ali nazalost svjedoci smo da i vrlo mlade zene ulaze u menopauzu prerano a da opet one starije imaju perfektnu hor. sliku i redovne ovulacije.Ja jedino ne volim globalna sortiranja ljudi u bilo cemu a posebno u ovome-jezim se nazovi ginekologa koji bez ikakvog pregleda kada vide godiste zene kazu-vi ne mozete spontano zaceti.Sve je vise zena koje porodicu zasnivaju u kasnijim godinama,nije lako odmah se odluciti za ivf posebno ako nema dokaza da repr. sistem ima konkretne smetnje.

----------


## bebomanka

> Ja jedino ne volim globalna sortiranja ljudi u bilo cemu a posebno u ovome-jezim se nazovi ginekologa koji bez ikakvog pregleda kada vide godiste zene kazu-vi ne mozete spontano zaceti.Sve je vise zena koje porodicu zasnivaju u kasnijim godinama,nije lako odmah se odluciti za ivf posebno ako nema dokaza da repr. sistem ima konkretne smetnje.


Ovo potpisujem u potpunosti i upravo na te zene sam mislila kad sam spominjala SVOJU procjenu visokog postottka prvorotkinja u kasnijoj dobi koji je ,mislim do sada najvisi!!
*Draga ina* u potpunosti se slazem sa tvojom konstatacijom..tvom perfektnom oku nista ne moze pobjeci...samo, mislim da sada shvacas na sto sam mislila..naravno da ta statistika nije tocna ali je tocno to da stvarno u danasnjem,modernom i ubrzanom stilu zivota, sve vise prvorotkinja je iznad 38-me i da ta starosna dob nije razlog za izjave tipa da ce zacece biti 100% problem..  :Kiss:

----------


## †vanesax

Ko je od vas odlazio na pdf PO, mogao je da vidi da sam ja pre tri meseca pominjala moju prijateljicu koja se tad porodila sa 42,5 godine. Zatrudnela je prirodno, nakon 17 god. braka sa muškarcem sa kojim nije uspevala nikako. 
Ja lično ne znam detalje zašto nisu mogli, jer ona o tome nikad ništa nije pričala, ali je činjenica da nije bila opterećena time. Ubrzo nakon što se razvela od tog muža (iz nekog drugog razloga), ostala je T sa momkom nakon 7 meseci zabavljanja. Možda je bitno da napomenem da se to dogodilo na moru. Inače, nije baš da su planirali, ali se nisu pazili. Skoro tri meseca nije ni znala da je T. Sumnjala je, ali nije htela da pravi test. Bila je potpuno neverovatna. Cela T je prošla predivno, bez nekih komplikacija, osim što je u 8 mesecu imala veliki stres. I to je pregurala hrabro. Porod više nego lak i iznenadjujuće brz. I  eto, sad imamo malog preslatkog Petra. A ona je divna i brižna majka.   :Heart:

----------


## ideja

Zaboravila sam napisat da je moja mama rodila mog brata sa punih 44. On danas ima 20 godina, a ja 39( to sam već rekla), prema tome vremena imamo. I da, moja mama je u tih zadnjih 20 godina bila toliko mlađa od svojih vršnjakinja i danas je. Jer dok su druge njenih godina imale odraslu djecu ona je mijenjala pelene, učila engleski, matematiku i slično. O njenom izgledu da ne govorimo (jer kad imaš malo dijete onda se trudiš i izgledat mlađe). Nego Piplica jel ste počeli radit na tome? Mi jesmo

----------


## Pepe2

Bog svima..nije me bilo neko vrijeme, ali jos sam ja tu i citam sve sto se pise...nista novoga kod mene osim da smo malo stali na loptu pa vise nismo toliko optereceni svime time...što bude bit ce...
 Zelim svima pozeljeti srecu i citamo se i dalje...jako ste mi drago drustvo   :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

*Pepe2* davno te ne sretnoh, ali ni mene nije bilo  :Kiss:  

Mamina prva rodica ima 44 godina i prije 2 mjeseca je rodila svoje prvo dijete, nije išlo glatko, ali sad je sve to iza nje.
Dvije susjede su u isto vrijeme ostale trudne, jedna je tad imala 43., a druga 44. i obje odraslu djecu.
I još jedan primjer kolegice koja je rodila s 52.godine, također, prvo dijete.  :D [/b]

----------


## piplica

> Nego Piplica jel ste počeli radit na tome? Mi jesmo


Nismo još. ali navijamo za vas!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Pepe2

*Indi* ma tu sam ja uvijek negdje u kantunu, ali sam ljeti uglavnom na otoku pa svratim na koji dan u grad onda se obicno javim...ali evo sad me bas nesto nema i ne mjerim BT i ne cinim nista po pitanju T   :Nope:  , nekako sad neki drugi problemi preuzeli pozornost...a sto  se moze...

----------


## mandy

evo i mene...36,dva   :Saint:  već imam,sad bih i trećeg;nakon višemjesečnih pregovora sa MM,počela je faza opuštanja na dan O,ali ni nakon 3 mj.ništa;čovik bi očekivao kad to uspješno učiniš 2 puta,za treći nema brige;inače u hipotireozi sam već 3 godine,stalno pijem nadomjesnu terapiju;anemična,i tako neke dijagnozice,ali me to previše ne brine,ginekološki sve o.k.;strpljiva sam po prirodi....ali sam zaključila da će mi s vama biti lakše i veselije  :Smile:

----------


## Mrva

> evo i mene...36,dva   već imam,sad bih i trećeg;nakon višemjesečnih pregovora sa MM,počela je faza opuštanja na dan O,ali ni nakon 3 mj.ništa;čovik bi očekivao kad to uspješno učiniš 2 puta,za treći nema brige;inače u hipotireozi sam već 3 godine,stalno pijem nadomjesnu terapiju;anemična,i tako neke dijagnozice,ali me to previše ne brine,ginekološki sve o.k.;strpljiva sam po prirodi....ali sam zaključila da će mi s vama biti lakše i veselije


Mandy imam jednako godina kao ti dvoje od 14 i 12 god i radim neumorno na   :Saint:   al nejde.
Eto, u istoj smo poziciji pa se vidimo i pratimo kaj ima novo kod koje?

----------


## mandy

može,evo mene na 18 DC,a na žalost ne postoji ni jedan test koji bi mogao tako brzo  detektirati T   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

> Otvorila sam ovu temu ovdje jer mi se cini da vecina populacije smatra da zene preko 40. mogu razmisljati o trudnoci jedino ako se ukljuce u ivf postupke i dr. metode potpom. oplodnje.Iako imam pune 42 godine smatram da se to moze ostvariti i prirodnim putem i mislim da se dogadja dosta cesto mnogim zenama ove i starije dobi ali da je ovo nazalost jos uvijek tabu tema.Ispada da je tabu i izraziti zelju za djetetom ako se primices 40. a posebno ako si je presao.Ja ne mislim tako i ne znam hocu li uspjeti u svom naumu ali zelim ovdje razmjenjivati iskustva s onima koje su u slicnoj situaciji.Kako stojite sa ciklusima,ima li nepravilnosti u tom pogledu,nalazi hormona,ovulacije...


Nikad mi nije palo na pamet da cu imati problema sa zacecem sa svoji punih 39. Nazalost, trece nece i nece.
Kod mene sve ok, kod supruga nesto losiji spermiogram i eto, mi se vec trecu godinu borimo sa time i zadnjih godinu dana uspjeli smo proci i 5 IVF postupaka.
Tek sad sam u fazi kada me nakon svega ovoga lagano pocinje hvatati panika i stalno mi se namece pitanje, hocu li uspjeti ostvariti tu trudnocu ili ce ipak presudni faktor biti nase godine koje bas ne idu u prilog bez obzira sto ja to odbijam prihvatiti.

----------


## Amare

Joj, kak sam srečna da se otvorila ova tema! Čitajući druge teme, stalno se osjećam da ne pripadam u to. Ja imam 37 i dvoje djece, a zadnjih godinu i pol nikak da se "prime". Šteli bi da ide prirodno, bez tableta i drugih pomagala... a vidli bumo kak bu završilo. Oduvijek mi je bila želja imati još jedno u kasnijim godinama. Idem i sad na "posel"   :Wink:  , mortik se kaj baš ve zapelca...

----------


## ideja

Cure vidim da nas se broj povećava. Evo i nama nešto baš ne ide od ruke. Već se 6 mjeseci svojski trudimo ali kak tikica-69 veli: treće neće pa neće. Ali bude, vremena ima...

----------


## mamaShe

Drage moje,
istina ne spadam u 39+++, nego u 39- (odn. uskoro navršavam 38g), mm ima 39, i čekamo treće. 

Počeli smo sa mojih 29, 1. sam rodila sa 34., 2. sa 37. i evo sada sam nekih 10 tjedana T.
Sve prirodno.

A imam PCOS, totalno lude cikluse (45-80 dana!) Nikad nisam išla na neke žešće preglede jer je moj gin mišljenja da bi nas to samo pokočilo.
Umjesto toga bacila sam se na prirodne terapije: homepatija i vitex.
Prvu sam bebu začela kad sam 5 mjeseci pila homeo, a druge 2 uz homeo i vitex, za koji imam svamo riječi hvale!

Inače, moja poznanica je rodila deveto dijete sa 46!

Hrabro samo!   :Love:

----------


## mandy

*mamaShe* svaka čast,ja imam dvije (1.u 24.-oj,2. u 28.-oj,i spremam se na 3. sa 37 (mislila sam da imam previše,ali si me ti utješila  :Laughing:  ));a tvoju poznanicu sa 9 ne možemo nikako stići  :Laughing:

----------


## piplica

Mandy, pa stigla bi ako kreneš odmah ritmom jedno godišnje  :Grin: 

No, šalu na stranu, ja sam isto sa prvim i drugim zatrudnila kao od šale, a sada bome neće pa neće, još od ljeta. nadala sam se zatrudniti prije četrdesete, ali eto, prošao je rođendan i još NIŠTA...

----------


## mandy

Joj čovječe,pa bar da nekom podforumu budem najmlađa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ideja

> No, šalu na stranu, ja sam isto sa prvim i drugim zatrudnila kao od šale, a sada bome neće pa neće, još od ljeta. nadala sam se zatrudniti prije četrdesete, ali eto, prošao je rođendan i još NIŠTA...


Ja sam se isto nadala da ću rodit prije četrdesete ali kao što znaš nejde ni meni. Ali gle 40, 41, 42 koja ti je razlika? Ionak bumo bile najstarije mame na roditeljskim sastancima  :Laughing: .

----------


## piplica

Možda nećemo, ako nam budu išli u školu sa klincima od MamaShe-ine frendice...  :Laughing:

----------


## ira2210

Bok cure, primate i mene? Za mjesec dana punim 39. Prvo dijete rodila sa 19, drugo u 28. treće u 29. Sada si jako želimo četvrto...

----------


## mandy

Joj *Ira2210* pa ti si to sistematski radila nakon 9-10,pa sad opet 10 godina,mora ti uspjeti kad si s nama :D ;naravno da te primamo u klub-zajedno smo uvijek jače  :Love:  ;da te pitam nešto:kako funkcionira tolika razlika u godinama između djece,moje su 3 godine razlike i super su frendice,ja sam se uvijek bojala da ovo trće (kad dođe  :Saint:  )neće imati puno veze jedno s drugim ako ih dijeli puno godina;nemam vlastitog iskustva jer sam jedinica-samica,zato sam uvijek i željela troje-četvero.A evo i još jedno brzopotezno za sve :kako reagira okolina na vašu želju za trećim,četvrtim....?Mene svi pitaju jesam li luda,spominju krizu,neimaštinu,metre kvadratne,fakultete itd. Tako reagiraju i žene,tj,majke,što mi najviše smeta,jer bar bione trebale znati da to baš neće puno utjecati na nečiji imovinski status (ne smatram da sam bitno financijski osiromašila kad sam rodila drugo,niti da bih danas bila bogatija da sam imala samo jedno).Imala sam prijateljicu u osnovnoj,bilo ih je pet,naoko bi se primjetilo da nose stariju garderobu i da imaju manje,ali meni je zato bila draža,čini mi se da su otpočetka bili samostalniji od mene,koja sam bila sama;danas ih je troje završilo fakultete,svi su se sredili i ne primjećujem da im je ni gore,ni bolje nego meni.8ajme ujutro imam inspiraciju  :D )

----------


## pujica

*mandy* temu o tome mozes otvoriti na Izazovima roditeljstva, ovo je tema o zacecu kod zena iznad 39

----------


## mandy

Rečeno-učinjeno,Ira prebaci se na zadanu temu   :Smile:  

Pujice,šta si ti stroga teta

----------


## mamaShe

*mandy*  baš mi je drago da si najmlađa  :Laughing:  A razliku u godina riješiš tako da odmah rodiš i 4. pa se 3. i 4. druže.

*piplica*, lude ste mi cure!!

A mene je moja mama rodila, prvu i jedinu sa punih 41!

A moja kuma rodila 6. i sada ima 40,5g. Eto. 

*ira2210* bravo! što idete na 4.! Želim vam uspjeh!

I ja se nadam da će nam Bog poslati još barem dvoje-troje, ali neka on o tome odluči. Do sada su se njegove odluke pokazale super.

----------


## anna-y

Ja ću se samo uključiti kao potpora curama koje pokušavaju zatrudnjeti. Sada mi je nešto preko 44, a moje zlato će u siječnju napuniti 3.
Kako soliram, vjerojatno će ostati jedinac, ali mogu vam podići moral ako kažem da je bila slučajna trudnoća, da sam se super osjećala, dobila samo 9 kg, a pojačano smo pratili trudnoću zbog mojih godina i mioma na maternici. 
Malac je bio poveliki (mislili su da će biti oko 5kg, a ispao 4,200 i 55 cm), pa je doktor inzistirao na carskom. Sve je super prošlo.
I ja se kao i vi osjećam mlado i ne mislim da su mi godine prepreka, a da mogu, odmah bi išla na još jednog bebača.
Svima puno sreće  :Heart:

----------


## Pepe2

evo mene opet...opet sam u filmu iako sam malo bila ohladila...sredjivala sam neke druge zivotne prilike i sad se osjecam dobro..godina mi je lijepo pocela, bar se ja lijepo osjecam iako nista glamurozno i pompozno nije bilo...
 zelim malo podici topic jer opet smo tu - u akciji.
 pozdrav svim mojim suputnicama na 39+++
 :Kiss:

----------


## ideja

*Pepe2* tu smo, tu smo. Danas sam s mužem razgovarala da ćemo pustit još dva ciklusa, a onda lagano na pretrage. Iako sam ja već bila, i sve je ok. Ovulacija potvrđena. Možda fakat ima veze to kaj vele da plodnost žene rapidno pada iza 38. Možda su sva ta jajčeka mućki. Evo mene opet brijem. Nećemo se tak razgovarati jel?

----------


## mandy

ej cure, nema crnjaka, vidite mene 39-- , MM 39++++,  malo je potrajalo, ali smo uspjeli, evo jučer mi kaže frendica da je T njena zaova 47g., 1.T, blizanci, godinama se liječili, digli ruke prije 4 g. i sad prirodno, zamislite koja srića, svi u obitelji slave  :D (kad čujem takvu priču povjerujem da je sve moguće)

----------


## Pepe2

:D  Bravo cure....optimizam i pozitivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  su ono sto volim na ovom forumu...cestitke zaovi..*ideja* samo lagano i naprijed....

----------


## Amare

Pozdrav, drage, da se i ja uguram u 39++, iako ću imati tek 38   :Wink:  . Već sam pisala svoje stanje: ja dvoje djece, 10 godina pauze zbog rastave i krpanja života, novi brak, on 2 djece, sad želimo još barem jedno dijete (sva su djeca s nama), ali ne ide. MM sve 5, ja sam krenula privatniku na pretrage. Nađena mi je ešerihija na grliću i nekakva bakteriološka živina u mokraći. Papa je ok. No, zanima me ovo: M mi kasni već dobra 4 dana (a nikad ne kasni), danas sam napravila test- nema T, a nisam imala nikakav poseban stres ovaj mjesec. Jedino što me  zadnjih desetak dana boli taj moj jedan jajnik koji još imam. Nije to jaka bol, niti je stalna. Je li kojoj od vas bilo tako? Što bi to moglo biti?

----------


## alef

Moja mama je srela gospodju u osamdeset i nekoj... odlicno se drzi, citav zivot sportom se bavila... hajd da predjem na stvar: prvo dijete rodila u 46, drugo 48...

----------


## Pepe2

Pa znala žena svoje potencijale...do 40 te je bila još "teenage"...skoro kao i ja   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Pepe2

Nesto sam ja previse dobro raspolozena s obzirom koliko sam nervozna u očekivanju Godoa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ideja

*Amare*, jajnik može boliti ako npr. nije pukao folikul tj nije došlo do ovulacije pa imaš cistu. Nakon M više ne boli. Tak je meni bilo par puta u životu.
*Pepe*  :Love:

----------


## biljak

Drage moje , imam 41 godinu i prije tri mjeseca sam ostala pripodnim putem u drugom stanju a muz ima katastofalan spermiogram. Cak je nakada znao imati i azoospermiju, nekada  nesto malo slabo pokretnih. 
E danas vise nisam trudna jer sam imala spontani prije mjesec dana. 
Imala sam nevjerovatan stres u onih prvih 15 dana dok jos ne znas da si trudan. PHD nalaz je pokazao pogresnu diobu u prvim danima. Cak sam zakacila molu. Sada sam dobro i hormoni su se vratili u normalu. 
Prije trudnoce sam isla na jogu, jela maticnu mlijec i psenicne klice. Ja nisam imala nikada ginekoloskih problema.
Sada cemo cekati 6 mjeseci , pa posto sam se uvjeila da to moze , pokusat cemo jos koji put. 
Ja sam samo za prirodne trudnoce i drugacije necu ni probavati.
Samo sto cu sada muzu dati vit e i caj od Mije. 
Ja cu ostati na jogi jer to je fenomenalna stvar za hormone i za cijeli organizam. Ide ljeto pa cu piti cijedjene sokove i jesti dosta prijesne hrane. 
I da do tada cu imati 42 god. Sta da se radi.

----------


## Pepe2

*biljak* dobrodošla i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da uspijete sto prije...

----------


## ideja

biljak, dobrodošla!

----------


## Sophie

Bok, generacijo!  :Smile:  Imam 39 i evo sam najnormalnijim putem zatrudnila. Puno toga me u životu zanimalo i brak i djeca nekako nikako da dođu na red. Kasnije kad sam počela razmišljati o djeci, nisam bila sigurna da mi je tadašnji bf bio ujedno i dobar izbor za oca... sad sam već dvije godine u prekrasnoj vezi... nakon godinu dana, zaključili smo gotovo u isto vrijeme da bi bilo lijepo imati i bebača. Ne mogu reći da smo baš radili na bebi, jer sam se ja silno, ali silno plašila neuspjeha... tako da je sve bilo ono - kad dođe dođe, bez opterećenja... iako, ne mogu reći da nisam bila potiho razočarana kad bih dobila menstruaciju... 

I evo što se dogodilo, prošli mjesec kad smo se jedva vidjeli, kad sam sigurna da smo jednom vodili ljubav, a moj dragi tvrdi dva puta... ja se tog ne sjećam, onda znate koliko je sati... kad ono...  :Love:   :Heart:  Došla nam bebica! Onda kad sam se najmanje nadala, kad smo najmanje na tome radili, kad sam imala turbo užurban mjesec da, iskreno, nisam ni mislila na bebicu, bebica nam je došla... usput, imam pet-šest prijateljica koje su zatrudnile poslije 35... od njih jednu koja je imala bebu za bebom... prema tome!  :Smile:  I moja ginekologica i moja liječnica opće prakse, obje preprekrasne, kad sam im to nedavno stidljivo spomenula gledale su na to super pozitivno i kao "pa naravno da će bit i trudnoća i bebica i da će sve bit okej, samo vi na tom radite"... 

Eto, da ne duljim, ovo su mi prvi postovi na forumu pa da ne pretjeram!

Velika pusa svima koje pokušavate, doći će bebica, ne brinite!   :Love:

----------


## vikki

*Sophie*, čestitam!
Cure, sretno!

 :Heart:

----------


## ideja

Sophie, čestitam!!!

----------


## elena-mk

Sophie, zelim ti najugodnijih 9 meseci u zivotu!!  :Love:

----------


## Sophie

:Love:   :Heart:  Puno vam hvala!

----------


## tamaris

Evo i mene u veseli klub  :D 
Krajem godine punim 40 (ma kud prije) 
pokusavamo intenzivno neka 3-4 mjeseca i ne sumnjamo u uspjeh  8) 
ma sta je 40 naspram 120 koje misli MM dozivjeti   :Laughing:  

drage moje suborke, gdje smo, kako smo na putu do nasih   :Saint:

----------


## piplica

Tamaris, sretno!  :Love:

----------


## elena-mk

tamaris puno srece, da uspjete sto prije!!!  :Love:

----------


## tamaris

Hvala cure   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Anterra

Evo da vam se pridružim...ja brojim 39 godina i pokušavam ostati trudna...
Brojim dane do testiranje urina...i živim u nadi. Pozdrav svima... :D

----------


## piplica

Anterra, vidim da ti je ovo prvi post na forumu pa ti želim dobrodošlicu i da se što prije preseliš na trudnički pdf.
 :Love:

----------


## Anterra

Hvala na dobrodošlici....  :Smile:

----------


## tamaris

*Anterra* dobro dosla   :Bye:  
mozes nam se pridruziti na odbrojavanju ako zelis   :Smile:

----------


## ideja

*Anterra* dobro došla!  :Heart:

----------


## Anterra

Hvala još jednom na dobrodošlici. Silno bih željela trudnoću i odbrojavam do testa. Subjektivnih znakova, koji bi ukazivali na moguću trudnoću, za sada nemam, premda ih priželjkujem  :Razz:  
Ma tješim se da svi ti simptomi se mogu pojaviti i znanto kasnije, pa čekam...i čekam...  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Hvala još jednom na dobrodošlici. Silno bih željela trudnoću i odbrojavam do testa. Subjektivnih znakova, koji bi ukazivali na moguću trudnoću, za sada nemam, premda ih priželjkujem  
> Ma tješim se da svi ti simptomi se mogu pojaviti i znanto kasnije, pa čekam...i čekam...


SRETNO!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## elena-mk

*Anterra* , sretno i od mene!!a A to o simptomima ne brini, vec znas,imati ili nemati nista ne znaci..opusti se samo i cekaj sta ce testic reci, ne zamaraj se osluskivanjem tela, jeli ovo simptom T ili nije. Pusa!

----------


## Anterra

Evo da se javim, bila sam danas na ultrazvuku abdomena jer imam nekih probavnih smetnji i doktor mi je rekao da vidi nešto u maternici i da je moguće da sam trudna. Naime prije mjesec dana bila sam kod ginića pa mi jer rekao da je sve u redu sa ginekološke stranea ...tako da sam ja sva sretna otišla po test-urina i kad ono kaže ništa... :/  Ali ne predajem se ja...tko zna...vidjet ćemo. Ma ja vjerujem da jesam...  :Razz:

----------


## tamaris

Danas si radila test?
Koji ti je dan ciklusa, mozda je jos rano da test nesto pokaze

----------


## Zara1

mislim da  se tako rana trudnoća ne može vidjeti  ultrazvukom abdomena  :/ 
ipak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +

----------


## Anterra

Slažem se da nije baš vjerojatno da se vidi tako rana trudnoća ultrazvukom, ali opet se čovjek ne može pomoći kada se nada  :Embarassed:  
Jučer mi je bio 21 dan, a ciklus mi je kratak i traje 23 do 24 dana, pa ukoliko ne stigne mjesečnica za 7 dana probat ću ponovno...
Hvala na podršci  :Kiss:

----------


## Ivanova mama

Evo i mene u klub!  :Smile:  
Baš sam otvorila topic na Trudnoća i sve što ona donosi, sa pitanjem o pozitivnm iskustvima u kasnim 30-tim, pa su me ovdje uputili.
Zatrudnila 2. puta prirodno par dana prije 39.rođendana, imam sina Ivana od 2.5 godine i silno se bojim rezultata testova koji me ćekaju (idem idući tjedan kod dr Ujević u Vili na kombinirani probir). 
Svemu ovome je prethodila nekoliko godina duga bitka na vv bez pozitivnog rezultata ali sa nekoliko jako negativnih (gubitak jajnika, vanmaterična trudnoća), tako da je još veće čudo da se 2 prirodne trudnoće dogodile sa 36. i sa 39.godina, sa samo 1 jajnikom. Naravno, zdrav život, zdrava prehrana, Povećajte svoju plodnost, neki vitamini od Kala koji imaju i vitex (za prvu trudnoću sam pila PMS free)...  :Laughing:  
samo da preživimo ljeto... tada Ivano kreće u vrtić, a ja nadam se sa većom tibicom   :Heart:  pred njega

----------


## Ivanova mama

Evo i mene u klub!  :Smile:  
Baš sam otvorila topic na Trudnoća i sve što ona donosi, sa pitanjem o pozitivnm iskustvima u kasnim 30-tim, pa su me ovdje uputili.
Zatrudnila 2. puta prirodno par dana prije 39.rođendana, imam sina Ivana od 2.5 godine i silno se bojim rezultata testova koji me ćekaju (idem idući tjedan kod dr Ujević u Vili na kombinirani probir). 
Svemu ovome je prethodila nekoliko godina duga bitka na vv bez pozitivnog rezultata ali sa nekoliko jako negativnih (gubitak jajnika, vanmaterična trudnoća), tako da je još veće čudo da se 2 prirodne trudnoće dogodile sa 36. i sa 39.godina, sa samo 1 jajnikom. Naravno, zdrav život, zdrava prehrana, Povećajte svoju plodnost, neki vitamini od Kala koji imaju i vitex (za prvu trudnoću sam pila PMS free)...  :Laughing:  
samo da preživimo ljeto... tada Ivano kreće u vrtić, a ja nadam se sa većom tibicom   :Heart:  pred njega

----------


## Shanti

Čestitam!  :D 
I držim fige za prekrasne rezultate i mirno ljeto!   :Love:  

S obzirom na to da imaš iskustvo i u MPO, svrati i u ovaj klub svojih vršnjakinja (+ - koja godinica   :Grin:  )... neka se ekipa i tamo razveseli tvojoj bebici!   :Love:  

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=79187

----------


## piplica

Ivanova mama, čestitam ti i želim ugodnu školsku trudnoću!  :Love:

----------


## vikki

*Ivanova mama*, čestitam i želim ti urednu trudnoću do samog kraja!
Tako me razvesele ovakve ohrabrujuće priče!
 :Heart:

----------


## Mrva

*ivanova mama*, čestitam ti i voljela bih biti na tvom mjestu.

*cure*, meni je 38 za koji mjesec.
već sam rađala al bih opet vrlo rado.al nejde.
u protekle 2 i pol godine zanosila sam 2 puta i oba pobačaji...
a sad u zadnju god i pol niti ne ostajem T.
NEĆE:
dr na VV mi predložio IVF u 12/09.
nadam se do tada prirodnoj, al to je samo nada, ona umire posljednja.
pusa svima

----------


## vikki

Ja za koji mjesec punim 39, Mrva. Od 32. godine pokušavamo i nikako nije išlo (jedan spontani u 35-oj), da bi prošle godine (dakle u sovjoj 38. godini ostala dva puta trudna - jednom u ciklusu prije planiranog IVF-a na VV, a drugi put u ciklusu odmah nakon neuspjelog IVF-a). Sve su trudnoće nažalost završile spontanim, uvijek u 9. tjednu, no još se nadam iznenađenju sa sretnim završetkom.

----------


## Mrva

*vikki*, mene najviše jede što ne znam zašto npr tebi uvijek u 9.tj.meni različito, ali zašto to nemožemo iznijeti.To mi je najveći strah ako i zanesem.....

----------


## vikki

> *vikki*, mene najviše jede što ne znam zašto npr tebi uvijek u 9.tj.meni različito, ali zašto to nemožemo iznijeti.To mi je najveći strah ako i zanesem.....


Tisuću razloga može biti i liječnici teško mogu rutvrditi zašto (čak i meni, recimo, s konkretnim dijagnozama, a pogotovo ako si inače zdrava).

----------


## mare41

Podižem malo,
znam da je PMS pojam koji se zaobilazi u širokom luku (zašto ga spominjati kad se može kupiti test ili izvaditi betu  :Smile:  ), ali mene zanima da li neko ko je 39++ ko ja ima izraženiji PMS u odnosu na one neke "nezrelije" godine. Ne znam da li me sve jače boli ili jednostavno samo puno više osluškujem tijelo, a sve u nadi da ću otkriti simptome trudnoće...Da li vas zaista više bole jajnici i leđa pred M kao mene?

----------


## vikki

Ja sam 39 (uskoro), a PMS-a uopće više nemam - ono jutro kad procurim (uvijek je ujutro) osjetim križa i donji dio trbuha (što god to bilo), no sve dok ne dobijem, nemam nikakvih simptoma. Tako je zadnje 3-4 godine   :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Hvala, draga, dok god imalo boli - ovuliraš :Smile: ,
ma mene možda zadnju godinu ubijaju bolovi po 7 dana pred M (zato znam da će doći, kao i ovaj ciklus), ali čini mi se da je to sve jače zbog klomifena, možda izmišljam.. Boli me skoro svaki dan od O do M, osjetim svaku promjenu (bilo kojih) hormona, doktorima je to sve normala.

----------


## vikki

Da, valjda je zbog klomifena. Vidjet ću kad i ja krenem s njima  8)

----------


## točkalica

HI!!
pitanje: što bi žena od 44 godine koja pokušava zatrudit već 5 godina trebala pitat ginekolgicu, ona joj je jedino dala klomifene i što ona kaže oanko preko volje, ako da ju ne zanima jer je već starija. jesnom sam već pisala o tome, ima već veliku djecu, ali eto ovo se neće pa neće uhvatit. s mužem je sve u redu. pošto gin. kao da ne surađuje i ne daje baš mogućnosti, a ne može ju sad mijenjat, a i inače je ta gin. jako dobra samo izgleda malo nezianteresirana jer vjerovatno misli da su joj šanse vrlooo male. pa što bi ju znači mogla upitat, da li kakve pretrage ili sl??' ima li to kamo napisano već ili će mi netko ukratko?? hvala?!!!

----------


## vikki

Ako se ne prima dulje od šest mjeseci - onda na IVF. Uputnica od socijalca za MPO (jedino što je sad komplicirano zbog novog zakona pa će opet čekati). Kod nas, čini se, mnogi ginekolozi ne gledaju blagonaklono kad netko s 44 g. želi zatrudniti, odnosno, baš to što si rekla: misle da nema neke šanse pa se niti ne trude. Jadno i žalosno (i opet je pacijent prepušten sam sebi).

----------


## piplica

Zar sa 44 godine može na IVF sa uputnicom ?

----------


## ideja

Mislim da na uputnicu ide do 38 godina. Možda sam u krivu?

----------


## vikki

Može bez lijekova za stimulaciju, prirodni ciklusi, tj. s klomifenom - po starom zakonu. Po novome bi imala pravo i na stimulirani (navodno nema dobne granice), no sada nema postupaka ni po novom ni po starom zakonu   :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Do 38. godine HZZO je plaćao lijekove (i to za 3 pokušaja), ali u IVF se može i bez lijekova za stimulaciju, tj. s klomifenom koji je lagana stimulacija i ide na recept od soc. ginekologa i na uputnicu za IVF. Ja sam napunila 38 i normalno ću na Vuk Vrhovac s uputnicom za IVF - to uopće nije sporno.
A gornja dobna granica - nemam pojma  :?

----------


## točkalica

Hmm, a ništa posebno joj nije rekla ni poslala ju dalje, jer nema razloga za to, jer je ona zdrava i sve je u redu, a i on. tako da ustvari nema prepreke za trudnoću, osim što neće da dođe. kaće opustite se,  a opušteni su, a valjda će se dogodit, samo što nema ona puno vremena.. ima li vas ovdje koji imate 44-45 godina???

----------


## vikki

Mislim da ovdje ima cura koje će zbog godina (mada je naoko sve u redu s njima i partnerima) u neki od postupaka ili su već bile: 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...162422#2162422

----------


## mare41

> Hmm, a ništa posebno joj nije rekla ni poslala ju dalje, jer nema razloga za to, jer je ona zdrava i sve je u redu, a i on. tako da ustvari nema prepreke za trudnoću, osim što neće da dođe. kaće opustite se,  a opušteni su, a valjda će se dogodit, samo što nema ona puno vremena.. ima li vas ovdje koji imate 44-45 godina???


Ja ću uskoro napuniti 42 i također je naoko sve u redu (osim polipa koji je operiran), ali trudnoće nema, i počela sam ići MPO doktorima (iako ni MPO u toj dobi ne garantira uspjeh), njihov je odgovor da su s većom dobi jajne stanice lošije kvalitete i da je to jedini uzrok zašto nema začeća, dakle treba tražiti druge doktore (ima i privatnih) iako, kao što je vikki rekla, trenutno su svi postupci stopirani.

----------


## toolaa

Tek sam sad naletila na ovaj topic, pa ga malo "podižem" u nadi da ću upecati još koju mladu majku u 40-ima, za dopisivanje i razmjenu iskustava. Ne zezam se kad kažem "mladu". Čitala prije neki dan da žene koje rode nakon 40-te imaju 80% veću šansu da dožive stotu od ostatka populacije. Hoćereć, iz te perspektive nisam još ni srednjovječna. Ima neke veze s tim da trudnoća, dojenje i te stvari "boostaju" mozak i organizam generalno. Ja sam svoje prvo dijete rodila s napunjenih 42, sad mi je 43 i radimo na drugome. Pa ako uspije uspije, ako ne, bar smo se zabavili. Kako je prvo začeto prirodno i odmah (drugi mjesec "pokušavanja") nadamo se da još ima šanse. Trudnoća po udžbeniku, problema 0, radila do pred kraj trudnoće, živjela normalno, dijete rođeno dan prije termina. To možda nije najuobičajenija situacija, ali svakako nije "čudo". Broj žena koje rađaju nakon 40-te u Evropi se utrostučio, pa su britanci izračunali da se trenutno više od 12% beba u Engleskoj rađa od majki straijih od 40 godina. Valjda nas omda i na forumu ima?

----------


## Neve

> Tek sam sad naletila na ovaj topic, pa ga malo "podižem" u nadi da ću upecati još koju mladu majku u 40-ima, za dopisivanje i razmjenu iskustava. Ne zezam se kad kažem "mladu". Čitala prije neki dan da žene koje rode nakon 40-te imaju 80% veću šansu da dožive stotu od ostatka populacije. Hoćereć, iz te perspektive nisam još ni srednjovječna. Ima neke veze s tim da trudnoća, dojenje i te stvari "boostaju" mozak i organizam generalno. Ja sam svoje prvo dijete rodila s napunjenih 42, sad mi je 43 i radimo na drugome. Pa ako uspije uspije, ako ne, bar smo se zabavili. Kako je prvo začeto prirodno i odmah (drugi mjesec "pokušavanja") nadamo se da još ima šanse. Trudnoća po udžbeniku, problema 0, radila do pred kraj trudnoće, živjela normalno, dijete rođeno dan prije termina. To možda nije najuobičajenija situacija, ali svakako nije "čudo". Broj žena koje rađaju nakon 40-te u Evropi se utrostučio, pa su britanci izračunali da se trenutno više od 12% beba u Engleskoj rađa od majki straijih od 40 godina. Valjda nas omda i na forumu ima?


Evo samo da ti javim da nas ima, imaš pravo. Ja ću roditi drugo s 41, a prvo sam rodila s 39 godina. Isto, kao što kažeš, se osjećam super i obje trudnoće su mi prekrasne.... I uopće ne vjerujem u priče o težem začeću u tim godinama, jer ja sam i prvi i drugi put začela kad sam htjela. Vjerujem da ćeš i ti barem još jednom biti mama. Pozdrav svim "starim - mladim" mamama!!!

----------


## mandy

*toola i neve* želim vas za svoje frendice na ovom forumu, baš ste mi uljepšale dan  :Klap:  ja spadam negdje između, majka 2 u dvadesetima, sad sa 38 želim 3., ali me nešto ne ide; nemam problema sa zatrudnjivanjem, u zadnjih godinu dana sam 2 puta zatrudnila (1. krom.greška, 2.put missed) ; mislim da se općenito rizik naših godina ne odnosi na sposobnost začeća već na druge rizike - kromosomske greške ili tokom godina stečene bolesti koje bi mogle utjecati na razvoj ploda;
u svakom slučaju ima ovdje podosta primjera, posebno na PO, gdje žene naših godina bez problema iznesu trudnoće; uopće ne vidim razloga zašto i ne bi? danas žene u 40-ima nisu isto što i prije, pazi se na prehranu, tjelesnu aktivnost... što se tiče ove činjenice da trudnoća i dojenje boostaju cili organizam, u potpunosti se slažem; sam psihički pojam da imaš malu bebu budi u meni osjećaj preporoda, mladosti.... fizički za zdrav organizam može donijeti samo dobro, revoluciju hormona  :Grin: 
pozzz mladicama  :Kiss:

----------


## dani1

Ja sam svoje treće rodila s punih 38. Da ih nemam troje i da mi je ovo jedino sigurno bih išla dalje. Ne osjećam se staro, naprotiv. Držim vam palčeve cure i da, more čini čuda, valda povečava plodnost, probajte.

----------


## piplica

Toolaa držim palčeve za drugo!  :Love:

----------


## ideja

Cure (koke od 40 i koju) se polako javljaju. I ja sam ta. Rodila treće s 40. Malo nam je duže trebalo da ostanem trudna(otprilike 9-10 mjeseci) ali je trudnoća bila najlakša, a o porodu da ne govorimo. *Toola, Neve, Mandy* samo naprijed  :Wink:  ! *Piplice* kak si ti?

----------


## jelena.O

Evo ja prošla 40 i sitno brojim do trećeg poroda, moja frendica bu malo prije 40 isto rodila treće. Moja baka s samo 42 godine ( ali pred 68 godina) rodila moju mamu, što je tad bilo veliki podvig ( napose ak je to bilo od zadnjeg deteta cca 17 godina)

----------


## Franny

curke, mogu li i ja u vaš klub iako ću uskoro 38?
 rodila sam 1. s 34 i pol i sad već cca 2 godine pokušavamo, ali stalno nam se nekaj spoprčka u "one" dane (pisala sam na PZ o tome, da se sad ne ponavljam) pa nikak da pogodimo O  :Razz: 
svima puno pusa i uspjeha  :Kiss:

----------


## toolaa

> curke, mogu li i ja u vaš klub iako ću uskoro 38?
>  rodila sam 1. s 34 i pol i sad već cca 2 godine pokušavamo, ali stalno nam se nekaj spoprčka u "one" dane (pisala sam na PZ o tome, da se sad ne ponavljam) pa nikak da pogodimo O 
> svima puno pusa i uspjeha


Može može, nismo mi formalisti. htjedoh reći, ako postoji spoprčkavanje glede "onih" dana, jeste ikada pokušali sa Clearblue fertility monitorom? radi se o jednostavnoj spravici za kućno detektiranje razine hormona u mokraći, koja iz dana u dan pokazuje razinu plodnosti, i točno detektira dva dana ovulacije. Ja ga kupila onako, da se nađe, i koristila ga točno mjesec dana - upalilo je odmah. jednostavan je za korištenje - treba se samo izjutra popiškiti na štapić i umetnuti ga u aparatić, i za minutu, dvije - stiže rezultat. jedini problem je sjetiti se ujutro štapića... :Embarassed:

----------


## mamaShe

Drage moje 39+, 
i ja jurišam ka 40 (u studenom).
Jaković je navršio godinu dana i toplo se nadam da će nam dragi Bog poslati još koji zamotuljak  :Smile: 
Mene je moja mama rodila sa punom 41, prvu i jedinu. Pa, naprijed cure, možemo mi to!
(samo napomena, koga zanima: meni je Vitex pomogao već u više navrata, inače sam cijeli život sa PCO i ciklusima od 50 dana naviše)

----------


## piplica

Ideja, mi smo super, maleni će skoro napuniti godinu dana,
uživam i ništa mi nije teže nego kada sam bila deset godina mlađa.
zapravo, isto mi je,
kada sam imala jedno dijete, jedva sam sve stizala,
pa sam rodila drugo, pa opet jedva stizala,
sada sa troje isto jedva stižem. :Laughing: 

nadam se da ste i vi dobro,
pusa tebi, djeci i svim mladim :Grin:  mamama sa ovog topica.  :Kiss:

----------


## Beti3

Veliki pozdrav!I ja sam svoje treće dijete rodila sa 40. Ostala sam trudna od prve, doduše bili smo na godišnjem pa možda je to razlog brzini. Trudnoća je bila super, ko da mi je 20.Ma ča 20 tada mi je bila puno teža. Dobila sam osam kila, mogla sve, osjećala se divno. A porod za ne vjerovati - bez trunke tiskanja, cijelu noć lagani trudovi koje sam uglavnom prespavala, niti pola sata od dobivanja dripa ja zovem da osjećam pritisak. Nisu mi vjerovali ,ali kad je pogledala mogla je babica samo uhvatit moju curu od točno 3 kg. Ni rezanja, ni pucanja, ma kakve godine!! Ja sam bila najživlja na katu, za 48 sati već doma.I naravno dojenje bez problema.  Prijateljice su mi sad mlađe 10, 20 god, a kad kome kažem koliko imam ne vjeruju. I da- nisam išla na amniocentezu. Znala sam da ću roditi bez obzira, pa čemu rizik.( Pa ja sam mlada mama.) Velika braća oduševljena sestricom, i ne ljute se na mamu i tatu - baš suprotno,
Stvarno dijete pomlađuje, i nije teško ništa raditi oko njega. I želim svima da imate još djece bez obzira kad. I (ne manje važno) muž i ja smo kao nekad - mladi bračni par sa svime što to donosi :Embarassed: .

----------


## mamaShe

Bravo, Beti3, divno je čuti ovakvo iskustvo!
Nalazim i neke sličnosti s našom situacijom.
Pusa svima i dobar vam dan!

----------


## Mišić Pišić

Ja sam prvo dijete rodila s nepunih 33, sada uskoro punim 38 i kada se riješim nekih gin problema (polip, mirkopolicističan jajnik) nadam se još jednoj trudnoći taman negdje kad napunim 39  :Smile:  Sretno svima

----------


## Kika71

Ja prvo rodila sa 35 a sad imam 39 i godinnu dana radimo na drugoj bebi. Imam problem sa ovulacijom i endometrijum pa pijem lekiće. 
Nadam se da ću roditi ti drugo dete pa makar i sa 45  :Wink:  :Teletubbies:

----------


## krol

Ja i moja supruga smo 16 godina u braku bez djece ,ona ima 41 ja 39,zvanicno smo zdravi i kad vas procitamo dobijemo snagu da i dalje pokusavamo i da se nadamo.

----------


## *Nelly*

:Smile: 
Lijepi pozdrav, 
evo da se i ja priključim ovoj mlađahnoj grupici  :Wink: 
Imam 39 +, muz 38, prošli nekoliko bezuspješnih inseminacija...sad se pripremamo za iVF i nadam se najboljem ,iako po najfriškijem nalazu AMH mi je vrlo vrlo nizak  :Sad:

----------


## Martea

Evo prikljucujem se temi, jos pola godine i 39. 
Cekali smo bebicu na ljeto 2011. medutim prosli tjedan missed ab. i kiritaza  :Crying or Very sad: .
s 38 god nisam se jos osjecala da pripadam u 39+++,  medjutim doktorica me totalno ubedirala sa stavom pa da missed je cest ako je zbroj godina roditelja veci od 70, a mi smo skoro 80.  Osjecala sam se uzasno staro (nikad do tada nisam). i kroz redove sam shvatila da mi govori da sam trebala ranije radjat djecu i da u ovim godinama ugrozavam i sebe i dijete. Prije samog UVZ-a dok nije ustanovila da srceko ne kuca, me je uvjeravala da moram na amnoicentezu i ostale testove za kormoomske anomalije, bez obzira sto sam joj ja rekla da bez obzira na rezultate testova zelim roditi svoju bebu. 

mm i ja i ovako tuzni i dalje zelimo bebu. Pa vas molim za savjete vezano za pracenje ovulacije, dodatke prehrani za mm i mene, naravno osim folne. Ili me uputite na teme gdje se mozda vise pisalo o tome.

----------


## LutonjicaToporka

Nitko dugo nije pisao. Ima li još 39+ budućih mama (ii onih, poput mene, koje to silno žele biti)? Mi smo, nakon duže stanke (11 godina) objavili ginićki da želimo pokušati još jednom. Nije to baš dočekala s odobravanjem, odnosno, prilično je skeptična, što nas nije obeshrabrilo, ali nas nije niti ohrabrilo. Onako, osjećamo se pomalo kao netko tko želi nešto što nije (više) prirodno.

----------


## Martea

*LutonjiceToporka* nemoj se tako osjećati, ima jako puno zena koje se odlucuju na trudnocu nakon 39. Pridruzi se na Odbrojavanju, dok cekas zeljenu trudnocu. Jedino ti moram priznati da je teze zatrudniti nego s 20-30, barem iz vlastitog iskustva. Dobrodosla na forum.

----------


## Pepe2

Dugo me nije bilo ovdje...svratila sam samo da vidim malo ekipu....zelim vam puno sreće i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za uspjeh u ostvarenju želja....
ja sam se polako pomirila, godine su tu...iako kod sebe još ne primjećujem neke promjene da je nešto drugačije nego prije 10 godina....eto bar se dobro osjećam i imam energije...
pozdrav svima i pratit cu vas...

----------


## Franny

*Pepe2*, evo i  ja još uvijek ovdje drvenim, u želji za drugom trudnoćom  :Razz: . dođi opet k nama malo na Prije začeća, u društvu je lakše, možda ti se opet vrati želja  :Wink: .  :Kiss: .

----------


## Pepe2

Franny, veliki pozdrav....

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! Već vas jedno vrijeme pratim ali tek se sad javljam. Da se predstavim: ja 38 (navodno) sve OK osim smanjene plodnosti zbog godina, mm 42 asthenoteratozoospermia (sori ak sam fulala koje slovo, ne da mi se po papire).
Pokušavamo već neko vrijeme dobiti prvu bebicu. 
Lijepo što ima forum i za takve mlade buduće roditelje.

----------


## anita rain

Pozdrav svima! Već Vas neko vrijeme čitam, ali eto nikako se odvažit i malo "piskarat". Ja 38 za dva mjeseca, muž 28 tek napunio, 7 mjeseci u predivnom braku. Svaki mjesec pokušavamo do naše bebice, ali eto,ne ide baš. Čitam sva Vaša išćekivanja, nadanja,tugu,suze i sama se nađem često u svakoj Vašoj riječi. Ne odustajem, mada sam mislila da će biti lakše. Imam dvoje dječice iz prvog braka (cura uskoro 15 i sin uskoro 10). Prva T sa 23 godine, druga sa 28, doslovno baš kad sam poželila T ona mi se i dogodila. Moj sadašnji muž,predivan je mojoj djeci i uživam gledajući skladan odnos u kojem živimo. On toliko voli dječicu (toliko da mi je priznao da je pogriješio profesiju,jer je trebao biti teta u vrtiću  :Wink:  hihi ) i baš bi svi četvero se radovali jednoj majušnoj bebici. Od kad smo se vjenčali pokušavamo, ja bila kod gin. kaže sve ok i papa i sve ostalo,čak je rekla da vidi malenog folikulića koji čeka društvo, ali eto ništa i ništa. Da li je to prevelika želja ili "briga" zbog mojih 38 ne znam, ali jedno znam,ne odustajem i briga me za godine, ja se osjećam mladom i sposobnom. Priznat ću Vam nešta,ovaj mjeseci ja i muž na godišnjem,dva tjedna uživancije,sami (djećica otišla tati preko praznika),posvećeni jedno drugome,zaista smo uživali, e sad....psttt... trebam dobiti 24.01 (nadam se da neću),imam neke simptome (cike užas bole, pipi danas cijeli dan,čak sami noćas ustajala, primjetila sam u para navrata da mi se zamantalo), ali vidjeti ćemo,možda su samo lažni. Ne želim mužu ništa pominjati, toliko testova i razočarenja, čekam i šutim, ali eto, sa Vama podjelih to... pozdrav curke i ne brinite ima nas sa 39+++ koje sanjamo još biti mame....

----------


## Inesz

Anita, jedno je kako se mi osjećamo, a drugo je kakva je reporoduktivna sposobnost našeg organizma. Pokušavajte, pokušavajte, ali mislim da vam je pametno uraditi neke pretrage. Ti napravi analizu hormona 3. dan ciklusa (FSH, LH, estradiol...) zatim AMH, a tvoj muž neka napravi spermiogram. Tada ćete malo više znati.

----------


## Pepe2

...za ne vjerovat...33DC...bt  36.7 ( 37.3 uvečer)...danas cilo popodne lagana mučnina...vrti mi se lagano u glavi...križa bole...
ovaj ciklus imala ovulacijsko krvarenje ( vrlo slabo, trajalo 4 dana), O je bila ( LH trakice potvrdile)...

----------


## tiki_a

> ...za ne vjerovat...33DC...bt  36.7 ( 37.3 uvečer)...danas cilo popodne lagana mučnina...vrti mi se lagano u glavi...križa bole...
> ovaj ciklus imala ovulacijsko krvarenje ( vrlo slabo, trajalo 4 dana), O je bila ( LH trakice potvrdile)...


Pepe, ima li novosti?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ester

Prije nekoliko mjeseci imala sam pobačaj i sada pokušavam ponovno ostati trudna, ja imam 41, a suprug 44. Imam gineokologinju koja me podržava, ali me isto tako i nastoji držati na zemlji. Zasada pokušavamo, ali budući da opet imam simptome mjesečnice, vjerojatno nismo uspjeli, pa ću potražiti i dodanu liječničku pomoć. Prvo dijete sam rodila prije dvije godina, a sada bih voljela još jedno kako bi mi dijete imalo društvo i ne bi bilo samo :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## broculla

pozdrav svima,
često čitam rodin forum, ali tek sam se danas registrirala. nisam mislila da ću pisati ovdje, imam troje velike djece i bliži mi se 42. godina. md ima 34 godine i nema djece. mama mi je relativno rano ušla u menopauzu tako da kada mi je prošli mjesec menstruacija kasnila, bila sam sigurna da je to samo menopauza. nešto mi nije dalo mira i nakon deset dana kašnjenja odlučila sam izdvojiti 30 kuna za kućni test trudnoće. kada su se pojavile 2 crte, nisam mogla vjerovati što vidim. 
kroz dva dana sam počela krvariti. na UZV se vidio odjek embrija s pozitivnim, ali usporenim otkucajima srca. naručena sam za 4 dana uz mirovanje, normabel i utrogestane 3x2. na kontrolnom UZV je utvrđeno da više nema KČS. missed abortion. isti sam dan u bolnici imala kiretažu.
sad sam se naručila na tehnički pregled (briseve i papu) da zaliječim ako ima što prije ponovnog pokušaja.
nadam se da ćemo uskoro ponovo uspjeti jer ionako nismo dugo pokušavali. stvarno me u cijeloj priči razveselilo da uopće mogu zatrudniti u svojim godinama, toga me je bilo jako strah.

----------


## carmina burana

Evo svim trudilicama na ovom pdf-u malo trudničke prašine - danas nam je broculla objavila plusić  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leda2013

Pozdrav svima! Pridružujem se klubu, imam 41 g., md 35, do sada nisam pokušavala ostat trudna. Imam namjeru pokušat prirodno idućih par mjeseci, pa ćemo vidjeti. Ginekoloških problema nikad nisam imala, a i obiteljska 'anamneza' po ovom pitanju je obećavajuća (mama, baka, pa čak i prabaka- imaju sretno okončane kasnije T.), ali naravno svejedno me brinu moje godine. Sigurno ću imat puno pitanja ako 'stvari' zapnu. Čitamo se i sretno svima!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

dobro nam dosla!!! i sto prije ostala trbusasta!!! sto se pitanja tice, stojimo na raspolaganju  :Smile:

----------


## 43godine

Mogu li se i ja pridruziti ovoj temi mada vidim da odavno niko nije nista pisao smrc..(mozda ima neki drugi link?)
Imam 43 godine i AMH 0.3 ima li sanse po vasem iskustvu da se nadam icemu??/

----------


## Zuska

Pozdrav, nadam se da još netko čita ovu temu  :Cool: 
Prije nepune tri godine zatrudnila iz prve, odmah nakon odluke da želimo bebu, trudnoća predivna, savršena. Prije 4 mjeseca krenuli ponovo, na drugo dijete, i sad me već lovi panika, valjda sam opet mislila da će to lako...mislila sam da je dovoljno poseksati se u vrijeme ovulacije. 
I tako...lovi me panika pa čitam neke teme, a tamo sto nepoznatih pojmova.

Uglavnom, zanima me, koja je prva pretraga koju moramo napraviti da bismo ustanovili jesmo li još uvijek (i koliko) plodni?
Na 1. stranici topica *ina33* spominjala je pretragu hormona (ona) i spermiogram (on), je li to to? 
Da li uputnicu za hormone tražim od dr opće prakse ili ginekologa, od koga se traži uputnica za spermiogram?

Hvala na odgovorima. 

Inače, do trudnoće imala savršen ciklus, točan do u sat pa sam unaprijed mogla predvidjeti kad će ovulacija (a i osjećala sam ih jer su bile bolne)...i kad mi je dragi bio najavio služeni put, rekoh mu, ne ideš ti nikamo, ja tad imam ovulaciju. Promijenio planove i tada zatrudnila  :Smile:  
Nakon poroda, ciklusi više nisu toliko redoviti, ni u dan, kamoli u sat, a ovulacije nisu više toliko redovito bolne i predvidive  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Zuska,

pretrage hormona (FSH; LH; estradiol, progesteron, AMH, TSH) za tebe daje odabrani ginekolog, a za muškarca uputnicu za spermiogram daje njegov obiteljski liječnik.

----------


## Zuska

Inesz, hvala! Dakle, to su polazne točke?

----------


## Zuska

I još jedno pitanje, gdje se radi spermiogram?

----------


## KrisZg

Petrova, koliko ja znam, vidla tamo na vratima kad bi betu vadila  :Smile: Sretno :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

To se samo u Zagrebu radi?

----------


## Mojca

Sve možeš obaviti u Rijeci na odjelu za humanu reprodukciju. Bar mislim.

----------


## Lili75

> To se samo u Zagrebu radi?


*zuska*,

ako ti je dragom neugodnjak jer u bolnicama znaju biti koma uvjeti (bar je tako na VV), drugim riječima ne baš poticajno okruženje za dat uzorak od veličine prostora, mirisa  :Rolling Eyes: , reda muških ispred koji čekaju da to zgotoviš,.. itd. možete to napravit i privatno. Ne znam točno za Istru i Kvarner gdje al sigurno imaju neke privatne klinike, malo pogledaj po forumu, možda Rode znaju više.

Sretno da zatrudniš prije nego dobijete nalaze pretraga.

----------


## Zuska

Hvala na savjetima!

----------


## Jurana

> To se samo u Zagrebu radi?


Ma ne, mislim da to radi svaki biokemijski laboratorij.

----------


## Mojca

> *zuska*,
> 
> ako ti je dragom neugodnjak jer u bolnicama znaju biti koma uvjeti (bar je tako na VV), drugim riječima ne baš poticajno okruženje za dat uzorak od veličine prostora, mirisa , reda muških ispred koji čekaju da to zgotoviš,.. itd. možete to napravit i privatno. Ne znam točno za Istru i Kvarner gdje al sigurno imaju neke privatne klinike, malo pogledaj po forumu, možda Rode znaju više.
> 
> Sretno da zatrudniš prije nego dobijete nalaze pretraga.



Uzorak se može donijeti i od doma, unutar sat vremena, u sterilnoj posudici stisnutoj uz tijelo, u unutarnjem džepu jakne, npr.

----------


## Argente

U Rijeci se spermiogram radi samo na Humanoj (Ginekologija, 1.kat). Svojevremeno je bio i jedan privatnik...u Brajšinoj, zaboravila sam ime, nebitno jer više ne radi. I ovo što kaže Mojca je istina, donesite od doma ako stignete, ili stanite negdje iza Tunela  :Smile:  jer WC tamo nije nimalo poticajan. E da, uzorak se predaje između 7.30 i 8.00, rezultat isti dan u 12h.
Za Istru ne znam, možda najbolje da pitaš na temi Potpomognuta u Rijeci pa će ti naše istrijanke bolje znati.

----------


## Zuska

Može i u Puli na ginekologiji!

----------


## Argente

Svježe informacije: navodno po novome može i u Poliklinici Kalinić u Ri, 051/371-272
(vjerujem Zuska da ti je Pula bliže ali eto ako nekom drugom zatreba)

----------


## mare41

Zuska, aj ako imaš volje, malo čitaj moj link Liječenje neplodnosti, pokušali smo dati neke osnove na jednostavan način

----------


## Zuska

Cure, hvala vam na linkovima!

Imam jedno pitanje, ne bi možda trebalo biti ovdje i vjerojatno je i glupo, ali pomozite svejedno. 

Trebam ići u labos dati krv za pretragu hormona, imam uputnicu za 3. dan ciklusa i za 23. dan cuklusa. 

E sad, 23. dan ciklusa mi je danas, a ja mogu ići dati krv tek prekosutra. Hoće li 25. dan biti u redu ili da čekam novi ciklus? Što ako taj dan dobijem mengu (ciklusi su mi 25-26 dana), jel' to ima kakve veze?

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da bi onda trebala vaditi koji dan ranije, recimo 21 dc. Bar tako sam ja pred nekih 5-6 godina.

----------


## Argente

Ima. FSH, LH, estradiol, testosteron, i prolaktin se vade 3. dana ciklusa da se vide njihove bazalne vrijednosti. Progesteron se može vaditi i 3., ali se uobičajeno pri početnim pretragama vadi 21 dan ciklusa, to jest 7. dan od pretpostavljene ovulacije. Zašto je tvoj ginekolog pretpostavio da je tvoja ovulacija 16. dana ciklusa nije mi baš jasno, ako su ti ciklusi 25-26 dana, vjerojatnije je da ovuliraš ranije (11-12dc) nego kasnije (16dc). Dakle, ako budeš vadila krv 25dc, iz nalaza ti se neće moći iščitati realno stanje stvari, odnosno jesi li ovulirala u ovom ciklusu.
Ja bih na tvom mjestu sačekala sljedeći ciklus i u njemu izvadila hormone 3.dana ciklusa (dozvoljeni razmak je ustvari 2-5dc, 2 za one s kraćim i 5 za one s dužim ciklusima), i u istom tom ciklusu izvadila i progesteron na 19dc.

----------


## Zuska

Super, hvala na jasnim odgovorima!

----------


## Argente

Nema na čemu, javi rezultate.
I evo ti jedna slika govori tisuću riječi: https://www.acne.org/img/menstruation-cycle5.jpg

----------


## Zuska

Cure, što mislite o ovome, vrijedi li uzimati?
http://www.fertilup-hrvatska.com/neplodnost1.html

Uf, pri svakom postavljenom pitanju ovdje osjećam se jednako nesigurno kao kad pokušam nešto pitati ili objasniti osobi zaduženoj za IT.

----------


## Mojca

Ne brini draga, tu smo da si pomognemo.  :Heart:  
Bio je topic: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80378-F...light=fertilup

----------


## Argente

> Uf, pri svakom postavljenom pitanju ovdje osjećam se jednako nesigurno kao kad pokušam nešto pitati ili objasniti osobi zaduženoj za IT.


 :Laughing: 
evo ti dvije aktualne teme gdje bi mogla pronaći nešto zanimljivo za sebe:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...-trudni-DVAPUT
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83657-P...i-u%C4%8Diniti

----------


## Zuska

Argente, pratim oba linka  :Smile:  ali ne razumijem puno. Makar razumijem malo više nego prije dva tjedna. 
Imam osjećaj da sam upala među ginekologe, mikrobiologe, nutricioniste i homeopate, a ja jedva da znam gdje su koji djelovi tijela, o hormonima znam da postoje i da se zovu hormoni i to je otprilike to. Pa sam malo frustrirana i bad mi je pitati jer mislim da pitam gluposti. 

Hvala tebi i Mojci  :Heart:

----------


## frka

ma daj, Zuska - pa pitaj što god ne kužiš. najbolje ti se javit direkt na temama na potpomognutoj - tamo sigurno zalazi više kužera nego ovdje (mada vidim i ovdje koje oko sokolovo  :Smile: ). 
vjerujem da znaš da, s obzirom na dob, ako se kroz 2 mjeseca (vidim da već cca 4 radite na bebi) ništa ne dogodi (puj, puj), preporuka je konzultirati se s MPO-vcem.

----------


## mare41

sve je frka rekla, a misliš da smo se mi rodili pametni :Smile: , kako smo bili prisiljeni ući u to područje, tako smo i učili...navijamo da tebi to neće trebati...
frka, ako točno znaš-jesu malo labaviji kriteriji za sekundarnu neplodnost, nisu?

----------


## frka

a ne znam jesu li labaviji općenito, ali s obzirom na to da je tema 39+++, ne bih se pouzdala u njih...

----------


## Argente

Nisu labaviji, sekundarna neplodnost je češća od primarne.
A općenito su se zbog rasta neplodnosti kriteriji postrožili - nekad se preporučalo javiti se dr-u nakon 2 godine nezaštićenih odnosa <35., i nakon 1 godine >35., danas je to prepolovljeno.

----------


## mare41

ono što znam od drugih-sekundarnih-mpo doktori ih jednostavno ne doživljavaju nego puštaju da se još malo trude, zato pitam za kriterije

----------


## Zuska

Sad sam pukla na #$%&&%%$ u Puli. 
Dobili uputnicu za spermiogram, rekli na doktori i oni koji su već to radili da je to na ginekologiji. Naravno, na njihovom sajtu ne ništa o tome. I cijelo jutro zovem ginekološku ambulantu, nitko se ne javlja. Odem preko centrale, riba ma spaja na razne brojeve, ili se nitko ne javlja, ili nitko nema pojma. Onda saznam da se to više ne radi na ginekološkom, već u laboratoriju pa me spoje tamo, tamo opet nitko ništa ne zna, ali javila se ljubazna žena koja me ostavila par minuta na telefonu i išla se raspitati. Onda mi je dala broj na koji se mogu naručiti. 

I zovem, prvo moguće davanje spermiograma je 25.3. jer uzimaju tri dnevno. $#$&%$"&&$#"&
Svašta bih rekla i njima, i ministru zdravstva, i svima. 

Dakle, ili Rijeka, ili privatno. Hoću odmah, neću čekati mjesec dana  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

Ako se odlučiš za Rijeku, toplo NE preporučujem mailanje, nego telefon: 051/ 658-254, zvati između 12 i 14 h.

----------


## Zuska

Zvala Rijeku, čeka se oko tjedan dana, to nam je ok. Hvala!

----------


## Argente

NNČ, sretno!

----------


## Zuska

Stigao mi je nalaz hormona, mislim da je sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Zuska, super!

Znači, nisu podvljali nalazi, u okviru su referentnog intervala?  :Smile:  Jesi radila amh?

----------


## Zuska

Ne znam šta sam radila, mogu samo prepisati s papira, ispada da je sve u okviru ref. intervala: 
TSH 1,97
PRL 188,9
Estradiol 202,6
DHEAS 4,76
Testosteron 0,62
SHBG 53,2
FAI 1,17

Sad vidim da mi nema vitamina D, piše da to moram osobno doći u labos u drugi grad. I progesteron moram još za tjedan dana. 
Trebam li raditi još nešto?

----------


## Inesz

FSH, LH? To nemaš?

----------


## Zuska

:cupakosu:  Sad sam zvala labos, istražuju što je s tim. Već su mi prošlo ljeto izgubili jedan nalaz.

----------


## Inesz

Zuska, na temi smo 39+++, koliko si ti + iza 39?
 :Smile: 

FSH, LH, AMH uz estradiol i progesteron na 21 dc, navažniji su u ovom času za tvoju hormonsku sliku vezano uz začeće.

----------


## Zuska

> Zuska, na temi smo 39+++, koliko si ti + iza 39?
> 
> FSH, LH, AMH uz estradiol i progesteron na 21 dc, navažniji su u ovom času za tvoju hormonsku sliku vezano uz začeće.


 :Sad:  Djelujem mlađahno zbog neznanja? Pa zato sam se i skanjivala pisati ovdje. Do sad mi to ništa nije trebalo, ali evo, učim polako.
Sad istražujem da li mi ih dr nije stavila na uputnicu ili su ovi u labosu zeznuli. 

Dakle, ja sam ginici rekla da hoću uputnicu za hormone jer pokušavamo raditi na bebi i da mi na uputnicu stavi i DHEAS i vitamin 3. Vidjela sam da je ovo posljednje stavila, drugo nisam provjeravala jer si mislim da valjda ona zna što treba provjeriti. I sad ako ispadne da ih ona nije stavila na uputnicu... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zuska

Ispalo je da mi socijalna gini na uputnicu nije stavila ni LH, ni FSH, ni AMH, iako sam došla s popisom što sve želim na uputnici (a popis je uključivao sve to jer sam se vodila savjetima s foruma). 
Jedino što sad mogu je ići po novu uputnicu i čekati novi ciklus. 

Da li AMH trebam isto raditi u razdoblju 3. do 5. dana ciklusa ili to mogu raditi bilo kad?

----------


## Charlie

AMH moze bilo kada. Sretno!

----------


## Argente

Nadam se da ti je socijalka dobra kao receptomat, ali ako ti budu zatrebale ozbiljnije usluge što se tiče reprodukcije, bjež od nje...mislim, ne daj da ti ona prati cikluse, daje klomifene ili sl. Za AMH se ne čudim, to se vadi samo u ZG - ali FSH i LH, naprosto  ne mogu vjerovati da ti to nije stavila na uputnicu, pa to su  osnovi spolni hormoni!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zuska

Je, ona mi je receptomat, imam privatnog ginekologa u Zg, sutra idem kod njega i nadala sam se imati nalaze  :Sad: 
A šta da ti kažem, došla sam s papirićem kod nje i dala joj što sve treba pisati na uputnici...trebala je samo prepisati. Nisam kasnije kontrolirala, tj. mislila sam da je ona na uputnicu stavila sve što treba pod nekim drugim nazivom. 

AMH, gdje u Zg?

----------


## bubekica

amh na VV na uputnicu.

----------


## Zuska

Znate li jel može igdje privatno? Malo sam prošla po labosima, ali nisam nigdje našla...
Nikad neću skupiti sve nalaze ako budem morala ponovo po uputnicu, pa ponovo za Zg... 
A bilo mi je malo sumnjivo što žena u labosu u Puli ne zna što je AMH  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Aaaaaa!
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Lili75

Zuska

jesi razmišljala možda o dodatnom zdravtsvenom osiguranju preko Croatije, isplati se s obizorm na sve pretrgae koje trebaš odraditi, radiš po privantim labosima, nalazi dolaze mailom, gubiš minimum vremenam a usluge je neusporediva, imaš uključeno i nekoliko UZV-a svašta nešto.A fino kad nam zatrduniš po drugi put, tekl onda ti se isplati, puno nas je to imalo. Ja sam plaćala u razdoblju 2009-2011 120 kn mjesečno. Vriejdilo je svake lipe al zato nisma plaćala ono glupo dodatno preko HZZO-a za koje dobijem skoro ništa. Lista klinika i labosa je iscrpna možeš birati koga hoćeš, moždada zvrcneš na onaj telefon pa se raspitaš.

Eh da ja sam očiot dobro siplanirala jer sam u tih 3 godine odradila 2 trudnoće. Ugovor možeš prekinuti nakon svake pune godine osiguranja tako nekako je bilo.

Sretno!

----------


## Argente

Ahh, većina nas je imala takva iskustva, ili socijalac zaboravi staviti, ili bolnica nema reagensa i sl.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mislim da te Inesz nije pitala za godine zbog neznanja  :lool:  nego zato jer je između 40. i 45. godine u reproduktivnom smislu more razlike. Misliš da smo mi išta znale o hormonima prije kretanja u MPO (OK, s izuzecima ovih kojima je to struka)? Osobno sam sasvim lijepo živjela i bez spoznaja o međuodnosima FSH i LH, kamo sreće da se nikad nije ukazala potreba za tim znanjima  :Laughing: 

AMH, zar niste vi Zagrepčanke vadile negdje privatno, za skupe pare? Breyer, 600 kn? Više ne rade?

----------


## Mojca

Ja bi ipak na VV vadila AMH, pa makar platila.

----------


## dundo

Tu je malo življe pa možda prije dobijem odgovor.  Može molim vas link gdje narucujete testove zaovulaciju i ttrudnoću.  Hvala

----------


## Zuska

Evo mali apdejt: 

dragi bio raditi spermiogram, sve ok, ja u međuvremenu radila progesteron i spremala se sad u četvrtak dati krv za FSH, LH i AMH. Međutim, menstruacija koje se očekivala u nedjelju, nije došla. 

U ponedjeljak radila test...i ugledala plus. Još sam zbunjena. Poseksali smo se samo jednom jer je on bio na putu pa sam ga zaskočila kad je došao. I nisam uopće računala na trudnoću u ovom ciklusu. No, počela sam malo sumnjati (samo malo) par dana prije očekivane menge jer mi je PMS nestao netragom, odjednom sam postala dobra i staložena osoba, sama sebi se čudila..i dva dana za redom me na kratko posjetila ONA, moja vjerna pratiteljica u prvoj trudnoći (nikad prije, ni poslije), njeno visočanstvo, ŽGARA. 

I sad se i dalje osjećam nekako mirno i blaženo, sad znam zašto sam, između ostalog, htjela ponovo biti trudna, zbog tog osjećaja mirnoće kojeg u normalnom životu ne poznajem  :Smile: , ali me ipak kopka crv sumnje...je li sve u redu, je li trudnoća uredna...i zato nisam htjela odmah ni pisati ovdje...ali osjećam neki dug prema onima koje žele zatrudniti, a starije su od 39 godina. 

Da rezimiram: prošlu jesen dizala sam si jako nagrižen imunitet raznim vitaminima (onima za koji su mi ona mjerenja vitaminsko-mineralnog statusa rekla da su u deficitu), a zadnjih tjedana sam nastavila piti samo folnu. Također, nakon dvije godine nespavanja, od jeseni spavamo bolje; a počela sam vježbati i općenito se posljednjih mjesec, dva, osjećam puno bolje i snažnije, mislim da je kombinacija boljeg spavanja, vježbanja i vitamina učinila svoje. A nešto je malo zaslužan i MD  :Heart: 

 :fige:

----------


## Inesz

Zuska,
divno!
Čestitam i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Zuska, čestitam! Drago mi je da se nisi morala popenjati dva pdf-a gore  :fige:  za dalje
I daaaa, taj osjećaj mirnoće je super...

----------


## Lili75

> Evo mali apdejt: 
> 
> dragi bio raditi spermiogram, sve ok, ja u međuvremenu radila progesteron i spremala se sad u četvrtak dati krv za FSH, LH i AMH. Međutim, menstruacija koje se očekivala u nedjelju, nije došla. 
> 
> U ponedjeljak radila test...i ugledala plus. Još sam zbunjena. Poseksali smo se samo jednom jer je on bio na putu pa sam ga zaskočila kad je došao. I nisam uopće računala na trudnoću u ovom ciklusu. No, počela sam malo sumnjati (samo malo) par dana prije očekivane menge jer mi je PMS nestao netragom, odjednom sam postala dobra i staložena osoba, sama sebi se čudila..i dva dana za redom me na kratko posjetila ONA, moja vjerna pratiteljica u prvoj trudnoći (nikad prije, ni poslije), njeno visočanstvo, ŽGARA. 
> 
> I sad se i dalje osjećam nekako mirno i blaženo, sad znam zašto sam, između ostalog, htjela ponovo biti trudna, zbog tog osjećaja mirnoće kojeg u normalnom životu ne poznajem , ali me ipak kopka crv sumnje...je li sve u redu, je li trudnoća uredna...i zato nisam htjela odmah ni pisati ovdje...ali osjećam neki dug prema onima koje žele zatrudniti, a starije su od 39 godina. 
> 
> Da rezimiram: prošlu jesen dizala sam si jako nagrižen imunitet raznim vitaminima (onima za koji su mi ona mjerenja vitaminsko-mineralnog statusa rekla da su u deficitu), a zadnjih tjedana sam nastavila piti samo folnu. Također, nakon dvije godine nespavanja, od jeseni spavamo bolje; a počela sam vježbati i općenito se posljednjih mjesec, dva, osjećam puno bolje i snažnije, mislim da je kombinacija boljeg spavanja, vježbanja i vitamina učinila svoje. A nešto je malo zaslužan i MD


ajme zuska prekrasno cestitam neka ti je sa srecom!!!

uzivaj!

----------


## tetadoktor

Zuska, čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## amazonka

Eto, slučajno svratim ovdje a kad ono ohoho...
Zuska čestitam od srca!!!!I sretno za dalje...

----------


## Zuska

Hvala vam svima  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Zuska, bravo!

----------


## Slucajno tu

Sta piti za brze zacece ako imas iznad 35 i busi radjala

----------


## Inesz

Slučajno tu, koliko dugo pokušavaš ostati trudna?

----------


## Slucajno tu

Od 11 mjeseca prosle godine

----------


## Inesz

Koliko ti je godina?

----------


## Slucajno tu

38

----------


## Inesz

Slučajno tu,



imajte i dalje redovite spolne odnose, ali budući da imaš  38 godina i da više od 9 mjeseci pokušavate začeti, bilo bi dobro napraviti određene  pretrage:

-za partnera spermiogram;

-za tebe-pregled ginekologa i osnovne hormonske pretrage

----------


## Slucajno tu

Ja sam radila pregled uredu sam. Koliko u ovim gidinama pokusavati zaceti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

ako je žena starija od 35 godina preporuča se napraviti pretrage koje sam ti gore napisala nakon 6 mjeseci  redovitih spolnih odnosa

----------


## Slucajno tu

Ok hvala


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

:neznam:  

neki dan sam naletjela na ovaj upravo nevjerojatan članak: 

http://www.vijesti.me/vijesti/dan-828243

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i mene kod vas :alexis:

----------


## Mojca

> neki dan sam naletjela na ovaj upravo nevjerojatan članak: 
> 
> http://www.vijesti.me/vijesti/dan-828243


Ima još nevjerovatniji: 
http://www.fokus.ba/67404/magazin/zi...nosi-cetvorke/

----------


## mama_28

ima li još koga u ovoj temi i željama?
naime, nakon dvije uredne trudnoće, imala sam dva zadržana pobačaja (20tt i 12tt; trudnoće inače uredne do kontrola u tim tjednima) i sad sam u pretragama (trombofilija), a inače urednih ostalih redovnih nalaza (papa, brisevi, kks, guk).
nije bilo problema sa začećem, ali eto sa trudnoćama u 38/39+ dobi baš nas i ne ide.  :Sad: 
ima li možda netko sa sličnom pričom za podijeliti?

----------


## piki

Ima mene na temi i sa željom ali nije slična priča. Mama_28 želim ti brze rezultate pretraga da što prije saznate što je problem.

----------


## marla-s

i ja bi vam se pridružila na ovoj temi, ako me primate. nisam još 39, ali nisam ni daleko...za koju godinu. imam jednog velikog dečkića i novi suprug i ja pokušavamo već 3 godine dobiti dijete. prolazili smo neke testove koji su pokazali da smo ok, a nakon toga ja sam u razmaku od 10 mjeseci 2 puta prirodno zatrudnjela. no i imala spontani oba puta. sad sam u procesu oporavka, potom me očekuje niz dodatnih pretraga i nada da će sljedeća trudnoća proteći u redu. ginekolozi su mi spomenuli da ću sljedeći put od početka na mirovanje i uzimati progesteron...

----------


## Mojca

Nakon dva spontana preporuka je napraviti nalaze trombofilije,  nadam se da je i to na listi pretraga koje planiraš raditi.
Sretno!

----------


## marla-s

> Nakon dva spontana preporuka je napraviti nalaze trombofilije,  nadam se da je i to na listi pretraga koje planiraš raditi.
> Sretno!


između ostalog, da, napravit ću i nalaze na trombofiliju. iako mi je svaki ginekolog do sada rekao da to kod mene sigurno nije slučaj, jer da je već bi mi se pojavila u 1. trudnoći koja je prošla školski...no eto, kažu da je to popularno sad raditi pa će me poslati i na to.

----------


## Mojca

Nije točno.
Moja prijateljica je prvo dijete rodila bez komplikacija, drugo izgubila u 39 ti. Nakon toga su joj utvrdili da se radi o faktorima trombofilije. Samo ti napravi pretrage.

----------


## Mojca

Popularno raditi...?!   :Sad:  
Ja bi to stavila u obaveznu pretragu prije trudnoće.

----------


## marla-s

sigurno da ću napraviti sve pretrage, no evo trebam još malo vremana za oporavak. trenutno sam psihički malo potonula, no nadam se da ću uskoro isplivati iz ovog stanja.

----------


## Mojca

:Love:

----------


## mama_28

Ja sam odradila pretrage na trombofiliju, imam 2 mutacije koje mogu i ne moraju pridonijeti pobacajima, no receno mi je da zbog te sklonosti zgrusavanju i dobi ipak preporucaju heparine ako se odlucim za jos jednu trudnocu.
marla-s, zao mi je i veliki  :Love:  saljem. Ima tema na kojoj pisu mame andjela (Kako dalje nakon gubitka...) meni su cure tamo puno pomogle i digle me kad mi je bilo najteze.  :Heart:

----------


## Eci

Pozdrav svima!  Evo,  kako su mi klinci vec veliki (9,13 i 16), nakon puno razmisljanja i kalkuliranja sa njegove,  a malo sa moje strane,  mm i ja smo se odlučili na jos jednu srecicu u nasem zivotu.  Malo me strah jer cu uskoro napuniti 39. Da li cemo uspjeti ( svaki put sam ostala t u prvom ili drugom ciklusu)  i naravno da li ce biti sve u redu.  (Jednu bebicu sam izgubila u 24 tj.t. )
Sve trudnoce sam docekala i provela uz ovaj forum i nadam se da ce mi i ovaj puta donjeti srecu kao i vama svima i da cemo se uskoro druziti na trudnicama!

----------


## Jadranka

Eci, sretno!

----------


## Cathy

> Pozdrav svima!  Evo,  kako su mi klinci vec veliki (9,13 i 16), nakon puno razmisljanja i kalkuliranja sa njegove,  a malo sa moje strane,  mm i ja smo se odlučili na jos jednu srecicu u nasem zivotu.  Malo me strah jer cu uskoro napuniti 39. Da li cemo uspjeti ( svaki put sam ostala t u prvom ili drugom ciklusu)  i naravno da li ce biti sve u redu.  (Jednu bebicu sam izgubila u 24 tj.t. )
> Sve trudnoce sam docekala i provela uz ovaj forum i nadam se da ce mi i ovaj puta donjeti srecu kao i vama svima i da cemo se uskoro druziti na trudnicama!


Klinci su nam tu negdje, a ja sam malo starija. Evo sada 35 tjedana. :Smile: 
Sretno i ne daj se obeshrabriti komentarima, ja sam ih se naslušala. :Sad:

----------


## mama_28

> Pozdrav svima!  Evo,  kako su mi klinci vec veliki (9,13 i 16), nakon puno razmisljanja i kalkuliranja sa njegove,  a malo sa moje strane,  mm i ja smo se odlučili na jos jednu srecicu u nasem zivotu.  Malo me strah jer cu uskoro napuniti 39. Da li cemo uspjeti ( svaki put sam ostala t u prvom ili drugom ciklusu)  i naravno da li ce biti sve u redu.  (Jednu bebicu sam izgubila u 24 tj.t. )
> 
> Sve trudnoce sam docekala i provela uz ovaj forum i nadam se da ce mi i ovaj puta donjeti srecu kao i vama svima i da cemo se uskoro druziti na trudnicama!




Sretno Eci!

----------


## jelena.O

sretno

----------


## MAMI 2

Sretno Enci!
Taman kad sam počela razmišljat o odustajanju od 3. bebice zbog godina, pročitam tvoj post.
To mora da je neki znak.

----------


## Eci

Hvala cure!  Cathy,  nevjerojatno, imamo sva tri ista godista.  Mozda cemo i cetvrto!  Mami2- isto ja 77, mm73!  To mora biti znak  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Ima nas jos koje smo rodile 4. put sa 39+ 
Trudnoca i porod prosli bez ikakvih problema. Dijete zdravo.
Doduse imala sam nesto cesce preglede, povisen tlak, pa sam ga terapijom regulirala, no odbila sam amniocentezu. Nisam trebala mirovati, dobila sam samo par kila. Porod je bio tako brz i lagan, bez tiskanja, da ne bih vjerovala da se i tako moze roditi da nisam dozivjela  :Smile: 
Nakon svih problema s trudnocama koja sam imala kao mlada mama, ova u "starim" godinama je bila kao iz price.
I onda setas s kolicima sa mamama kojima mozes biti mama.
Moja me kasnorodjena kcer pomladila za bar 10 godina.
Ok, ponekad je tesko biti mama u 40im, teze nego u 20im, ali je divno.

----------


## Tanči

Eci, sretno.
Ali počni odmah raditi na tome.
Vrijeme užasno brzo prolazi, a ženska plodnost opada.

----------


## sara38

> Moja me kasnorodjena kcer pomladila za bar 10 godina.
> Ok, ponekad je tesko biti mama u 40im, teze nego u 20im, ali je divno.


X

Eci sretno!

----------


## Eci

Hvala!
Danas mi je tek 5 DC . Jos malo i bacamo se na posao.

----------


## Eci

Sta je sa ovim forumom, nestalo mi je pola posta.  Velika mi je dilema ici na amnio ili ne.  Nadam se da su druge metode napredovale od kada sam zadnji puta bila trudna. Ima vremena,  samo da se pokaze plusic pa cu razmisljati o ostalim stvarima.

----------


## Nera

Sretno Eci!
Ja sam 4. dijete rodila s 40. Puno mi je lakše bilo s prvo dvoje nego s druge dvije. Godine ipak nose svoje. Jedno je s 30, drugo s 40., al sad kad su malecke veće ipak je lakše.

----------


## Zelena vila

Pozdrav svima i od mene!
   Nadam se da me primate u društvo iako nisam stara forumašica (godinama vas čitam no dugo mi je trebalo da vam se i aktivno priključim)..
 Danas ste mi uljepšale dan i cijeli tjedan i mjesec  :Smile: 
 Ja sam prije dva mjeseca napunila 39...  imam dvoje male djece i pet izgubljenih trudnoća... iako sam oduvijek htjela biti po godinama mlada mama sve mi se u životu drugačije posložilo..    i sad bi silno htjela i treće dijete, no u mojoj široj okolini svi imaju najviše dvoje djece pa me zbog toga, a i zbog godina, gledaju kao nenormalnu i zbog toga sam usamljena u tom dijelu pa bi se rado ovdje družila sa vama  :Smile:

----------


## mama_28

Bas mi je drago da nas je sada vise ovdje! Kad sam se bila prvi put javila ovdje, dugo nije bilo odgovora, kao da sam zagusila temu... Isto imam par prijateljica koje razumiju ovu zelju, a ostatak okoline, usudim se reci i blize i dalje, me onako gleda postrance. Nakon dvoje zdravih pa dva pobacaja, sto sad jos razmisljam dalje? Nedavno sam tako u jednoj prilici bila cool pa samo mirno rekla otkud vam pravo... I sad se nadam novoj trudnoci, jako me strah uopce jer su i dr podijeljenih misljenja sto raditi u iducoj, a za okolinu bi najradije sutila dok sami nece primjetiti jer onda me valjda nitko nece castiti neugodnim komentarima?
Jos sam par dana do punih 40. Uvijek sam mislila i zeljela troje do 35, no zivot je to drugacije donio.
Kako i da li vi reagirate na te komentare? Povremeno me to pogodi, a ponekad se odbije od mene ko ping pong loptica.
Sto kazu vase bolje polovice na zelju za jos djece?a
Zelim nam svima brze plusice i zdravo dosadne trudnoce!

----------


## Jadranka

Cure, ja ne bi nista govorila nikom od koga ne ocekujem podrsku. Ne trebaju vam negativni komentari. A, ako ih ko bude inao kad zatrudnite, tome bi bome odbrusila da gleda svoja posla  :Wink:

----------


## Eci

Ne razumijem zasto negativni komentari?  Zbog godina?  Zasto bi nekog bilo briga sa koliko godina cete roditi svoje dijete? I zasto se vi zamarate sa tim sta neko misli o tome? Ja nisam naisla na negativne komentare a i poznam puno mama koje su rodile 40+ i bas su omiljene u drustvu na klupici.  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne razumijem zasto negativni komentari?  Zbog godina?  Zasto bi nekog bilo briga sa koliko godina cete roditi svoje dijete? I zasto se vi zamarate sa tim sta neko misli o tome? Ja nisam naisla na negativne komentare a i poznam puno mama koje su rodile 40+ i bas su omiljene u drustvu na klupici. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


Slažem se. Baš te briga... I sama sam se našla u situaciji da ljudi u parkiću ne znaju da li sam mama ili baka, hehehe, ali nije me to pogađalo. Naprotiv, znalo me zabavljati. Ja nemam iskustva majčinstva u mladim danima jer sam prvi put rodila u 38.godini, ali znam koje su prednosti majčinstva u četrdesetima: čovjek možda ne trči tako brzo kao 25-godišnjak, ali psihički je stabilniji i iskusniji, pa se lakše nosi s mnogim situacijama koje su mlađim roditeljima izazov. A za one kojima to nije prvo dijete pa imaju i vlastito iskustvo to isto može biti samo prednost. Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

cure, samo naprijed. ako želite još djece, imajte ih.  :Smile:  samo požurite, jer u godinama oko 40-te ili iznad 40-te, slobodno možemo reći da svaki mjesec znači puno, ne za zavidne susjede i znance, već za naš reproduktivni kapacitet.

rodila sam u 42-drugoj i nikad nisam čula zloban komentar, naprotiv, samo riječi ohrabrenja od osoba koje su znale koliko imam godina. oni drugi koji nisu znali koliko imam godina, jer ne piše mi na čelu, nisu niti mogli komentirati.

sretno svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

> Ne razumijem zasto negativni komentari?  Zbog godina?  Zasto bi nekog bilo briga sa koliko godina cete roditi svoje dijete? I zasto se vi zamarate sa tim sta neko misli o tome? Ja nisam naisla na negativne komentare a i poznam puno mama koje su rodile 40+ i bas su omiljene u drustvu na klupici. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


Mogu komentari bit i zbog tretjeg djeteta. Ima ih dosta koji se i tome cude: "a sta ce ti to?"... a to su uglavnom isti koji su nakon prvog djeteta skloni ispitivati "a kad ce drugo?" A opet ima ih i koji nakon drugog ispituju, "a kad ce tretje?" Sto ljudi, sto misljenja :D

----------


## Cathy

> Mogu komentari bit i zbog tretjeg djeteta. Ima ih dosta koji se i tome cude: "a sta ce ti to?"... a to su uglavnom isti koji su nakon prvog djeteta skloni ispitivati "a kad ce drugo?" A opet ima ih i koji nakon drugog ispituju, "a kad ce tretje?" Sto ljudi, sto misljenja :D


Meni većina ne komentira u lice (rodbina) nego mi tata prenese. Ono, pa ima troje pa kaj će joj četvrto i još u tim godinama... :Rolling Eyes: 
Ova osobna interakcija je pozitivna , svi se vesele i čestitaju.
Najbolji su mi oni koji prije ljeta nisu skužili trbuščić i sada padaju na guzicu kada me vide. :Laughing:

----------


## mama_28

> Meni većina ne komentira u lice (rodbina) nego mi tata prenese. Ono, pa ima troje pa kaj će joj četvrto i još u tim godinama...
> Ova osobna interakcija je pozitivna , svi se vesele i čestitaju.
> Najbolji su mi oni koji prije ljeta nisu skužili trbuščić i sada padaju na guzicu kada me vide.




E bas ovo... Ja sam dozivjela da sto ce mi trece u poznim godinama, treba uzivati u zivotu, pogotovo nakon tih pobacaja. Nazalost su bili kasniji pobacaji, trudnoca se vec vidjela. Najjaca sam si kad na to ne kazem nista, a dodje mi da viknem otkud vam pravo...

----------


## Peterlin

> E bas ovo... Ja sam dozivjela da sto ce mi trece u poznim godinama, treba uzivati u zivotu, pogotovo nakon tih pobacaja. Nazalost su bili kasniji pobacaji, trudnoca se vec vidjela. Najjaca sam si kad na to ne kazem nista, a dodje mi da viknem otkud vam pravo...


Takvi komentari ne govore ništa o tebi, ali pokazuju sve o onima koji su ih izgovorili.

----------


## Inesz

> E bas ovo... Ja sam dozivjela da sto ce mi trece u poznim godinama, treba uzivati u zivotu, pogotovo nakon tih pobacaja. Nazalost su bili kasniji pobacaji, trudnoca se vec vidjela. Najjaca sam si kad na to ne kazem nista, a dodje mi da viknem otkud vam pravo...


Ah, ti ljudi kao da uživaju baviti se tuđim životnim izborima.  :Sad:  mama_28 sretno!
Sjetila sam se jednog lijepog teksta koji sam nedavno čitala vezano uz takve situacije...
https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodn...99634876777169

----------


## Eci

Da, da to su oni koji pitaju kad ce drugo,  a za trece su me znali pitati sta se zalomilo? Uglavnom svi moji prijatelji znaju da si vec dugo prizeljkujem cetvrto i nitko nije imao lose komentare. Sto se majcinstva tice sigurna sam da bi kvalitetnije provodila vrijeme i imala vise strpljenja sada, nego kad sam rodila najstarijeg sa 22.

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mama_28

Hvala, Inesz!
A u tekstu se u nekim recima bas prepoznajem...  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Ja sam krila od svih. Djeca su znala vec sa dva mjeseca trudnoce, ali nisu nikom rekli. Mami i tati sam rekla kad je proslo 12 tjedana i bila sam u, relativno, sigurnim tjednima. Mamini komentari su bili ocekivani, sto ce ti to, imas zdravu, veliku djecu, bojala se za mene, a na kraju se nacuvala unuke itekako  :Smile: 
Bila je zima i skoro do pola trudnoce sam krila bez problema, svi su mislili da se debljam. Jedno sam jutro obukla usku majicu, skinula se iz kaputa u cajnoj kuhinji i sa smjeskom pogledala kolegice...skoro su pale na rit. I sad se smijem kad se sjetim. Bas me bilo briga za komentare.
I tako, to sam rano proljece koristila da otkopcam jaknu kad pozelim da tko zna  :Smile:  no, zivim  u malom mjestu i za par dana vise nije bilo nikoga da ga zaprepastim...

----------


## mama_28

Beti3, super mi je tvoja prica!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ljudi si svašta dopuštaju, i tiliko znaju bit gnjusni da nemožeš vjerovat. Ja nisam imala negativnih iskudtva jer nitko nezna naše želje i nade.
Nedavno je kolegica objavila da čeka 5, komentari su bili grozni, od tiga da su maloumni pa neunaju za kontracepcijum, seljačine i slučne gadosti. Žalisni je da ljudi ne mogu prihvatit da netko želi djecu, 3,4,5 nije bitno. 
Da se mene i mm pitali bilo bi ih već 4 al, želje se ne ostvaruju uvijek.
Takve ne treba slušat, moj život moja stvar.
Btw ovaj mjesec sam osjetila O nakon hrpu godina. Sad čekamo.

----------


## Zelena vila

Evo me, ja ne stignem pisati pored svojih srečica po danu...
  Nije da se zamaram mišljenjem okoline, no ponekad me ipak dotaknu, odnosno rastuže ili naljute...     možda i zato što sam ja u svome širokom društvu najstarija mama..  čak ni među poznanicima ne znam za stariju mamu od sebe...  ni u parkićima  :No: 
  Većinu komentara ne čujem direktno, no nađu oni put do mene, a i osjetim dosta toga u onom neizrečenom riječima...
  I da, i ja često ćujem što će ti treće, budi sretna što imaš ovo dvoje.. 

     A nije da dajem na sva zvona svoju želju za trećim djetetom, no niti je ne skrivam..  ne bojim se izraziti svoje želje i stavove  :Smile:  
 No zadnju trudnoću sam imala namjeru dugo skrivati, ne zbog okoline, već zbog svojih roditelja koji se jako boje za mene, pa sam im htjela smanjiti vrijeme strahovanja  :Smile:  
 Naime kod mene postoji dodatna otegotna okolnost a to je da me ako uspijem opet zatrudniti i trudnoću iznijeti do kraja čeka treći carski rez...  imam zeleno svjetlo od liječnika i nije me strah toga no da čujete samo komentare u vezi toga, uuh!! 
Kakvo je vaše mišljenje oko toga? Trebala bi li zbog toga strahovati?

 A što se tiće mog supruga, on je posebna priča, no ukratko bi mogla reći da je on pomiješanih osječaja oko mogučeg trećeg djeteta  :Smile: 
Eto, vidite da trebam vaše društvo  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ako je dr. dao zeleno svjetlo ne vidim problem. Moja poznanica je ostala trudna 1,5 mjesec nakon carskog.

----------


## Eci

Moja prijateljica je imala 5 carskih.  Iako dr bas nije bio sretan.  Sve je prošlo super  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## martinaP

Jeste li radile kakve pretrage prije trudnoće, osim onih redovnih (papa, brisevi)?

----------


## Natalie38

I ja sam Nova pa bih vam se prodruzila. Imam 39 godina i nekih mjesec dana pokusavamo ostati trudni. Imamo vec jednu curicu od sedam godina i jako zelimo jos jednu.

----------


## mama_28

> Jeste li radile kakve pretrage prije trudnoće, osim onih redovnih (papa, brisevi)?




Ja jesam igrom slucaja, i papu i briseve i jos hrpu toga, no s obzirom na nasu dob bilo bi dobro provjeriti i stitnjacu (TSH, fT3 i fT4) jer je pozeljno ucinu trudnocu s TSH manjim od 2,5 i drzati ga takvim u prvom tromjesecju.

----------


## Eci

Ja sam proljetos radila papu i hormone stitnjace. Sve ok. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zelena vila

Hvala vam MAMI 2 i Eci na ohrabrujućim primjerima....  vau 5 carskih, pa moj treci bi stvarno trebao biti sitnica naspram pet  :Smile: 

  Natalie 38 baš dobro da si nam se i ti pridružila  :Love: 

  Kako bi bilo divno da uskoro sve budemo trudnice  :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Moja štitnjača je koma, hormoni nisu bajni ali su u granicama referentnih vrijednosti pa nemam terapiju.

----------


## mama_28

Danas me krenulo, pa da podijelim s vama, cujem vase komentare... Dakle, nekad jos kad smo mastali o svojoj obitelji, nasa slika bila je troje djece. Medjutim, nakon drugog, MM je nekako posustao, zbog raznih tuznih dogadjaja oko nas, kasnih gubitaka trudnoce, godinama nikako nije htio niti da probamo. Ja bi imala svoje ups and downs, dok nije jednom samo popustio, verbalno ne, ali krenuli smo raditi na trecem... I primilo se otprve, pa zavrsilo na pola puta, 20tt. Cekali uredno 3 mjeseca, opet uspjeli otprve, i onda paf, 12tt, srce ne kuca. I sad je proslo 6 mjeseci, odradila sam pretraga raznih, uglavnom je sve na nekim granicama, ali uredno. I dosli smo do ciklusa kad opet pokusavamo. A probudim se danas i nekako me pogodilo preispitivanje oko te zelje, jesam li ja sebicna, da li on samo meni udovoljava, sto ako opet izgubimo, da li da zivim zivot ovakav kakav imam jer nije da nije ispunjen, ali... Imam osjecaj da nikad necu znati, znam da je sve i uvijek neizvjesno stogod mi poduzeli... Bas me neka tezina uhvatila. Nadam se da me razumijete... Desava li se to i vama ponekad?

----------


## mama_28

> Moja štitnjača je koma, hormoni nisu bajni ali su u granicama referentnih vrijednosti pa nemam terapiju.




Mene su upozorili bas na taj trudnicki i predzrudnicki dio, kad su ref vrijednosti nesto nize. Amerikanci cak inzistiraju na TSH 1-2 prije zaceca. Kod nas kako tko, MPO zahtjeva ispod 2-2,5, dok pojedini cak ne reagiraju niti na preko 4-5, sve dok nije preko 10 (sve u mIU/L).

----------


## martinaP

> Moja štitnjača je koma, hormoni nisu bajni ali su u granicama referentnih vrijednosti pa nemam terapiju.


Mozes pojasniti malo? To sto su u granicama ref vr nista ne znaci. Koje hormone si radila i koliki su?

----------


## Eci

Mama 28, i ja sam imala periode takvih razmisljanja.  Pogotovo nakon gubitka trece bebice u 24 tt,  mislila sam da sam sebicna, zasto mi dvije krasne djece nije dovoljno.  Sta ako ovo i ono. Tesko je to,  sokovi su za cijelu obitelj. Ipak je zelja bila jaca i za 3 mj sam bila t sa trećim. Ali sam zato sam potiskivala zelju  za cetvrtim. Puno ljudi me pita zasto ne uzivam sada kad su mi djeca velika,  kako mi se da sve od pocetka.  A ja bas zelim jos jednu bebicu,  osjecam da me ceka tamo negdje i da tako treba biti.  Uzivam u tome da imam malo dijete koje me treba i o kojem trebam brinuti i pokazivati mu svijet.  Ovi veliki na kraju ionako samo odjure , a mm i ja ostanemo sami. 

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mozes pojasniti malo? To sto su u granicama ref vr nista ne znaci. Koje hormone si radila i koliki su?


Sve hormone štitnjače tsh, ft3, ft4, antitjela, imam hashimoto ali i strumu, prema hormonima sam lagano prema hiperu. Ali s obzirom da dosta variraju preporuka je da ne uzimam terapiju.

----------


## Zelena vila

O da, preispitujem se i ja...  Svaki dan moje srce i razum vode unutarnje dijaloge...  i svaki put srce pobijedi jer je ta ceznja za još jednim djetetom tako jaka da ju nikako ne mogu zatomiti...  
  netko je na ovom forumu jednom napisao - imam osjecaj da jos nisam rodila svu svoju djecu, i ta me je recenica bas pogodila i stalno me prati i najbolje opisuje moje unutarnje stanje...
  moja djeca su mala- trogodisnjak i jednogodisnjak...   prvo sam imala tri spontana, pa sam dobila svoju prvu srecicu, pa opet spontani, pa sam dobila svoju drugu srecicu, pa opet spontani...   zadnje cetiri sam bila na heparinu zbog mogucnosti trombofilije...  uz to imam i autoimunu bolest koja se u sestoj trudnoci cudesno povukla i sada miruje..
sve to plus godine cini moje trudnoce visokorizicnima...
kako su oni jos jako mali i fizicki su ovisni o meni, pa mi je tim teze, no moje godine mi nedaju cekati..

ja zaista osjecam ogromnu srecu sto ih imam i smatram ih velikim darom..  tepam im my precious..  no istovremeno se opet javi ta ceznja i neobjasnjivi nemir..  bas to kao da jos jedna beba ceka da mi dodje..
bojim se da ako odustanem da si to nikada necu oprostiti..

----------


## MAMI 2

Zelena vila upravo kako di napisala imam osjećaj da još nisam dvu svoju djecu rodila. Oduvijek smo htjeli barem 3, no nije uvijek kako mi planiramo. I preispitujem se često, razum mi bruji da je to to ali srce govori suprotno.

----------


## Tanči

> Mama 28, i ja sam imala periode takvih razmisljanja.  Pogotovo nakon gubitka trece bebice u 24 tt,  mislila sam da sam sebicna, zasto mi dvije krasne djece nije dovoljno.  Sta ako ovo i ono. Tesko je to,  sokovi su za cijelu obitelj. Ipak je zelja bila jaca i za 3 mj sam bila t sa trećim. Ali sam zato sam potiskivala zelju  za cetvrtim. Puno ljudi me pita zasto ne uzivam sada kad su mi djeca velika,  kako mi se da sve od pocetka.  A ja bas zelim jos jednu bebicu,  osjecam da me ceka tamo negdje i da tako treba biti.  Uzivam u tome da imam malo dijete koje me treba i o kojem trebam brinuti i pokazivati mu svijet.  Ovi veliki na kraju ionako samo odjure , a mm i ja ostanemo sami. 
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk



Ako tako gledaš, i ovo će narast i odjurit i opet ćete ti i muž ostat sami.
Mislim da to nije dobar razlog za rađanje.
I ponavljam, požuri.
Vremena je malo, a ženska plodnost varljiva.
Ja nisam uspjela. Pregazile me godine.
I jako sam tužna zbog toga.

----------


## mama_28

> I preispitujem se često, razum mi bruji da je to to ali srce govori suprotno.




Evo bas ovako...  :Heart:

----------


## D&D

> cure, samo naprijed. ako želite još djece, imajte ih.  samo požurite, jer u godinama oko 40-te ili iznad 40-te, slobodno možemo reći da svaki mjesec znači puno, ne za zavidne susjede i znance, već za naš reproduktivni kapacitet.
> 
> rodila sam u 42-drugoj i nikad nisam čula zloban komentar, naprotiv, samo riječi ohrabrenja od osoba koje su znale koliko imam godina. oni drugi koji nisu znali koliko imam godina, jer ne piše mi na čelu, nisu niti mogli komentirati.
> 
> sretno svima!


Tako je!

----------


## Eci

Vidim da je tema zamrla,  valjda ste sve na trudnicama?   :Smile: 
Mi smo se trudili 6 mj,  brojali dane i nista.  Kad smo vec odustali iznenadio nas je +! 
Sada sam u 10.TT.  Nitko se nije previse iznenadio od prijatelja jer su svi znali da zelimo jos jedno,  djeca su sretna...  Samo me brine da sve prođe u redu.

----------


## martinaP

Mi smo dobili + u drugom ciklusu, tako da kod nas ne stoji teza o tezem zacecu blizu 40-te  :Smile:  . Jos nismo javno obznanili, cekamo jos koji tjedan da prodje, sad sam 8 tt.

----------


## Tanči

Cure, sretno ❤️

----------


## martinaP

Hvala, Tanči  :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

Cure čestitam!
Sretno!

----------


## mama_28

Jos malo ohrabrenja ovdje: nama je uspjelo iz prve uvijek kad smo htjeli, u 30-ima i evo s punih 40. Nazalost, od 5x, dva smo andjela izgubili, no zadnji + (dobiven u 40.-oj) evo lezi do mene u krevetu i mirno spava! Sve je moguce... ova zadnja trudnoca s puno straha, ali i vjere da ce sve biti dobro!

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitke!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Čestitam!

----------


## Zelena vila

ajme diiivno mama 28, cestitam od srca!!
 tocno se sjecam našeg pisanja ovdje i tvojeg preispitivanja prošle godine, a sad je vec srecica pored tebe  :Smile: 

 Eci i martinaP lagane trudnoce vam želim...
 i nadam se da cu vam se i ja uskoro pridružiti...

----------


## mama_28

Hvala vam! [emoji8]

----------


## Zelena vila

evo mene opet, ovaj put sam trudna i presretna  :Smile: 
javljam se ovdje jer želim ohrabriti sve one cure koje poput mene nekad citaju ove stranice i bore se sa tom silnom željom za prvim ili još jednim djetetom unatoc godinama... 
meni je ovo deveto malo srceko ispod moga..  imam dva živa i zdrava...  šest sam ih izgubila...
svi mi se cude i ne vjeruju da nisam odustala..  
no ja sam znala da još jedna beba ceka da mi dođe i nisam mogla odustati..  
pritom sam probila sve svoje granice do koje svoje godine mislim pokušavati (sad imam 40)...
zato mogu reci - ne dajte se i slijedite svoje srce  :Smile:

----------


## mama_28

Zelena vilo, prekrasna vijest! Grlim na najjace! ♥️

----------


## Vrijeska

Čestitam!

----------


## MAMI 2

Zelena vilo čestitam!

----------


## tocekica

Zelena vilo  :Kiss: , čestitam!

----------


## Zelena vila

hvaaala vam cure, puno, puuno!!  :Kiss: 
divno je imati mjesto gdje te razumiju  :grouphug:

----------


## Jadranka

Zelena vilo, cestitam! Sretno!

----------


## Zelena vila

hvala ti Jadranka!

----------


## Optimist

Cestitke  :grouphug:

----------


## silkica

Kod nas je suprotno.Meni je još malo i 41,a mužu 39,potpis vidite.Muž bi bebu,a ja nisam sposobna ni fizički ni psihički.Kad god vidi malo bebu on se sav rastopi.Ja sam se uvijek zamišljala sa više djece,i jedno vrijeme me grizlo da li se odlučiti na još jednu bebu ili ne.A onda sam rasčistila misli,zanemarila tuđe želje i svoju staru maštariju i shvatila da trenutno ne želim dijete.Ne želim jer sam psihički i fizički u rasulu i bojim se šta bi to značilo za mene.Muž me trenutno pustio na miru,ali s vremena na vrijeme pokrene tu temu.I sad čitam vas i kako su se vaši muževi složili iz ljubavi prema vama,pa pomislim da sam sebična.

----------


## Zelena vila

ja ne mislim da si sebicna.. ipak je na ženi, barem u vecini slucajeva, puno veci teret brige oko djeteta, pogotovo dok je malo..
pa ako osjecaš da nisi spremna zašto se muciti, a moraš biti dobro zbog ovo dvoje koje vec imaš...
moglo bi ispasti da sam ja sebicna prema svojem mužu no on zna da se njemu nece otežati život, barem ne u fizickom smislu jer je zbog svojeg posla jako malo doma pa je cjelokupna briga oko djece na meni..

----------


## Niva77

Pozdrav svim hrabrim ženama ovdje!

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

pozdrav drage majčice i one koje će to tek biti  :Heart: 

evi četrdeseta mi opasno kuca na vrata, a ja sanjam o još jednoj buhtlici... 
svo troje smo dobili iz prvog pokušaja, i tog dijela se ne brinem, ali me muči jesam li doista prestara, je li rizik od malformacija bebe doista veći, da li ja tražim previše.. 

iza mene su i dva carska, treći slijedi po tome... 
puno pitanja mi se vrte po glavi, uglavnom strahovi.. a želja je jaka

javite se s pozitivnim pričama..

----------


## ivana s

ljubavna1pogled, nemam pozitivnu priču samo se nalazim u sličnoj situacji. Sve nešto važem, teško mi se odlučiti a mm je definitivno za. Zapravo i ja sam za, samo bi se htjela malo odmoriti, a 40.ta nije daleko....

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> ljubavna1pogled, nemam pozitivnu priču samo se nalazim u sličnoj situacji. Sve nešto važem, teško mi se odlučiti a mm je definitivno za. Zapravo i ja sam za, samo bi se htjela malo odmoriti, a 40.ta nije daleko....


da, baš to, malo odmoriti. nekako sada dolazim u fazu da mogu u miru sjesti i popiti kavu, obaviti nešto.. a onda s druge strane, svaki puta kad vidim bebu, dojde mi tako drago i pomislim kako bi mogli. 

mm je za, njemu je to super. ali većina obaveza je na meni, obzirom da nam je život tako organiziran, tako da mi se teško odlučiti. 
još i taj treći carski.. ufff nekako si još i mislim, ajde, oporavim se nekako, ali teže mi padaju strahovi, nekako postaneš svjesan svih rizika i komplikacija, blažena prva trudnoća kada ništa nisam znala.

----------


## martinaP

Ako zelite i mozete, samo naprijed. Sad s trecim djetetom uzivam puno vise, manje se uzrujavam, sve mogu i sve stignem.

----------


## ivana s

> još i taj treći carski.. ufff nekako si još i mislim, ajde, oporavim se nekako, ali teže mi padaju strahovi, nekako postaneš svjesan svih rizika i komplikacija, blažena prva trudnoća kada ništa nisam znala.


Da, blaženo neznanje. Doduše, nisam imala carski, ali svejedno me pomisao na porod sad straši. A nikakvih posebnih komplikacija nisam imala, doduše, sve troje rodila za 2-3 sata.
Ne znam kako opisat trenutnu dilemu. Ovih troje sam planirala i jedva čekala, bila sam sigurna 100% da želim i hoću. Sad nisam 100% sigurna, bilo bi lijepo ali ipak se nađe pokoji ali.....
Mislim da ću ostati neodlučna, ne planirati a priželjkivati da se dogodi neočekivano  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

Ivana s, ako nisi imala problema sa zacecem, to ti je vec pol posla  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

ivana i ljubavna, bila sam na vasem mestu pre 3-4 godine, i odlucili ici na 4. bebu. Do duse, bila sam ispod 39, ali sam i imigrantkinja s nigde pomoci i svakako sam presrecna s odlukom. Trudnoca, porod, beba kao beba nisu ti koji uzimaju najvise energije, ali briga o svima zajedno (skola, aktivnosti, kuvanje, veseraj, i sl.) jeste puno veca s vise dece. No ipak, kao sto rekoh, 'ja tu nista ne bih mjenj'o' :D

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

Ma da, slažem se u potpunosti, iako su mi sve trudnoće bile fizički zahtijevnije, definitivno sam najviše uživala s trećom bebom, potpuno smo neopterećeni i onako, baš uživanje maksimalno.

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Ako zelite i mozete, samo naprijed. Sad s trecim djetetom uzivam puno vise, manje se uzrujavam, sve mogu i sve stignem.


Ma da to definitivno, iako su mi sve trudnoće redom bile sve zahtijevnije fizički, s druge strane s njom najviše uživamo, baš smo onako opušteni i neopterećeni. 
a organizirani smo baš dobro, tako da se sve nekako odradi bez puno stresa i frke.

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> ivana i ljubavna, bila sam na vasem mestu pre 3-4 godine, i odlucili ici na 4. bebu. Do duse, bila sam ispod 39, ali sam i imigrantkinja s nigde pomoci i svakako sam presrecna s odlukom. Trudnoca, porod, beba kao beba nisu ti koji uzimaju najvise energije, ali briga o svima zajedno (skola, aktivnosti, kuvanje, veseraj, i sl.) jeste puno veca s vise dece. No ipak, kao sto rekoh, 'ja tu nista ne bih mjenj'o' :D


Joj, baš divno! 
ja sam jako blizu četrdesete, mjeseci me dijele i odtud dilema. 
znam da donosi puno posla, puno dobr organizacije, odustajanja od sebe i nekih drugih stvari kojima bih se mogla posvetiti.... 

ivanas dobro govoriš, možda se stvarno treba jednostavno prepustiti, pa šta bude  :Joggler: 

mada, kao što sam napisala u prvom postu, mene nekako najviše blokira taj strah jesam li doista prestara s 4 banke LOL i strah hoće li sve biti dobro s bebom i trudnoćom..
ali opet... beba  :Heart: 

ne znam možda

----------


## kli_kli

Moja prijateljica je rodila s 43. Imala je novog partnera i jako su zeleli bebu. Trudnoca i porod protekli sasvim savrseno, a i dalje je sve super. Gledajuci ih nikad ne bih rekla da su prestari. Inace ovde gde zivim ima mnogo mama preko 40, to je bas onako normala :D Jednu znam koja je rodila s 46, a druga s 48. Ova od 46 je imala spontanu i neplaniranu trudnocu, a zena od 48 je isla na IVF s doniranom jajnom celijom. Prva ima sina od 10 god koji je u istoj izvidjackoj jedinici kao moj, a ona im je vodja. Fakat nikakvih razlika ne vidim. Drugoj je devojcica 4.5 godine stara, osim sto je malo blesava Francuskinja, ne bih je po necemu drugom izdvojila, lol.

----------


## Argente

Vidim da se tu nisam prijavila, pa evo, ako će kome dati vjetar u leđa...prvo sam dijete rodila sa 37 (iz potpomognute), a drugo s punih 41 (iz kućne radinosti).

Ne želim nikom pumpati lažne nade jer bih prva svakoga u toj situaciji poslala direkt na IVF -  to je vjerojatno bio onaj “the last fling” fenomen, jer iako je partner drugi ipak sam 4 banke prošla, i još u međuvremenu ostala prikraćena za jedan jajovod.
Eto, vjerujte mi da kod mene moć pozitivnog razmišljanja ni nikakvi pripravci nisu igrali, no život je ipak našao put  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

Rodila sam prije 3 mjeseca nesto nakon svog 40-tog rodjendana, ivf trudnoca. 
Ne znam kako je biti mlada mama, ali s 40 se nikako ne osjecam starom za roditeljstvo, dapace. Prije bih rekla da bi se prije 40-te osjecala premladom  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Haha e to, Optimiste...ja ne znam kako je biti mlad roditelj, sigurno će doći momenti kada ću reći da sam too old for this shit, ali tako bi bilo i da sam rodila 20 godina prije  :lool: 

Moje su obje trudnoće prošle bez ikakvih problema. Prvi porod je završio CR zbog položaja djeteta, dakle razlog nije bio povezan s dobi, drugi uredni VBAC.

Ali zaista često u svoji okolini čujem podrugljive opaske o starijim roditeljima, klišeje o “baka u jaslicama”, “u kolicima na maturalnu” i slično (tu se obično izlete oni koji mi nisu dobro procijenili dob pa ne znaju da sam i ja jedna od tih ili koji misle da ih ne čujem, valjda misle da ni ne čujem više dobro). Posebno me rastuži to što to ne čujem od jako mladih mama, nego od onih koje su rodile u neko srednje doba, tipa 30.

Najčešće predrasude su da:
a) nemaš više toliko energije,
b) toliko živaca i
c) da si overprotective.

Kod mene su b i c upravo obrnuti, živaca imam više nego prije a i prilično sam flegma, za energiju eh sad...teško mi je procijeniti jer da, u dvadesetima sam imala više energije ali i puno manje obaveza, tako da to onda nije mjerljivo.
Što se tiče majčinstva sa 37 ili 41, ne opažam baš nikakvu razliku.  :Smile: 

Sad bi neprijatelji rekli “čekaj, čekaj, vidjet ćeš kad ti djeca uđu u pubertet”...ma uvijek imaju spreman odgovor. Ne znam koja im je motivacija za to, valjda da naglase kako su upravo oni napravili najbolji izbor. Nebitno ni ako tvoje nije bilo izbor. Evo, ne kužim što sam ja trebala napraviti, ne roditi jer je voz prošao? Nisam čula da je itko rekao da bi radije da se nije ni rodio jer su mu roditelji bili prestari.
Sad sam zabrijala na temu “Jesmo li prestari...” ali kužite me što hoću reći.
Da nismo  :Grin:

----------


## ivana s

Argente, jasno mi je sto zelis reci. I apsolutno se slazem da dob sama po sebi nike nikakav bitan cimbenik. Ali, radi se o tome da sam ja prvo rodlila s 25, nakon toga jos dvoje djece i jasno osjetim razliku između faze u 20-tim s jednim i blizu 40-te s troje. Na neki nacin, bar mene, djeca potrose, kosta puno zivaca i strpljenja sa svakim od njih. Pogotovo u zadnje vrijeme kad smo zakoracili i u pubertetsku fazu. Upravo zbog toga mi se mijesaju osjecaji, htjela bih jos jedno a nisam sigurna jer lijepo bi bilo i malo odmoriti i priustit si neke stvari koje teze idu dok su djeca mala.

----------


## Argente

Da, vjerojatno je različito kad si samo stariji roditelj, ili i mlađi i stariji istovremeno.

----------


## mare41

Ardjo❤
Meni je po koja vise od 40. Najdraze mi je kad je igraliste prazno pa mogu s curama na tobogan...
Prebrzo prodje vrijeme za trudnocu...da ne ponavljam argente

----------


## Argente

Di si mare  :Heart: 
Mene u veranju na tobogan ne sprečavaju godine, nego dupe više ne stane, haha

----------


## ina33

Ja sam u zadnje vrijeme nekako... a možda mi je takav đir, možda moje spec. zdrav. stanje koje nije bilo nikad najbajnije, ali, eto, baš žalim što dijete nije došlo puno ranije, čim smo se uključili u IVF (s mojih 28), nego s mojih 38 kad je uspjelo. Prošlo je desetljeće roditeljstva. Znam da nije OK generalizirati, ali ljudi u 50-tima i ljudi u 40-tima, i ljudi u 30-tima, razlika je u zdravstvenim shitovima koji zahvaćaju prosjek. Jest i da su prosječno ljudi u 40-tima situiraniji nego u 30-tima. Jest, da nisam mogla birati (osim da ne rodim dijete)... ali, eto. Sve je neki give and take. Sretno svima  :Smile: !

----------


## kli_kli

Ivana ti i ja smo slicnih godina (ja upravo napunila 39, mislim da si ti malo mladja) i prva deca su nam iste dobi, i skroz kapiram sta hoces reci. Ja sam se tako osecala za Theu, cetvrto, a imala sam 35-6 godina (imala jedan pobacaj pre nje). Ne osecam bas nikakvu razliku izmedju tad i sad sto se tice nivoa energije, ali da se oseti vise obaveza s cetvoro dece (tri skolarca i beba), to je fakat. Znaci, ako se odlucis, da, sustici ce te BRDO novih izazova i obaveza, ali za energiju ne bih brinula :D. E sad, pluseva isto ima. Recimo, ovo je prvo dete koje brat/sestra zaista mogu pricuvati. Nije moglo ni to odmah, ali evo sad kad je ona 2.5 godine a sin skoro 13, moze. Sto se jezika tice, argente, ljudi su biseri sta god komentarisali: cesto cujem da BLAGOMISE sto mi stariji moze (pola sata) pricuvati najmladju... odgovaram im obicno, s 'da, i njega sam rodila.'

----------


## Argente

ina33, slažem se u vezi “izbora”. Ne kažem da je bolje imat dijete sa 40 nego s 30, samo kažem da ga je bolje imat ikad nego nikad. A da sam mogla, i ja bih izabrala desetljeće ranije, ako ni zbog čega a ono zbog toga jer bih onda duže mogla biti roditelj.

Ali s obzirom na to da sam mogla postat mater samo stara ili ne postat uopće, meni taj drugi izbor nije bio prihvatljiv, i šta sad- ništa, imam sreće da sam zasad savršeno zdrava.

I tu disklejmer da to važi za mene, da za nekoga zbilja jest bolje da postane roditelj sa 40 vlasitim izborom. Za mene važi jer ja u tom desetljeću praznog hoda nisam ništa značajno postigla, da sam proputovala svijet ili zaradila svoj prvi milijun, vjerojatno bih pjevala drugu pjesmu.

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> Ivana ti i ja smo slicnih godina (ja upravo napunila 39, mislim da si ti malo mladja) i prva deca su nam iste dobi, i skroz kapiram sta hoces reci. Ja sam se tako osecala za Theu, cetvrto, a imala sam 35-6 godina (imala jedan pobacaj pre nje). Ne osecam bas nikakvu razliku izmedju tad i sad sto se tice nivoa energije, ali da se oseti vise obaveza s cetvoro dece (tri skolarca i beba), to je fakat. Znaci, ako se odlucis, da, sustici ce te BRDO novih izazova i obaveza, ali za energiju ne bih brinula :D. E sad, pluseva isto ima. Recimo, ovo je prvo dete koje brat/sestra zaista mogu pricuvati. Nije moglo ni to odmah, ali evo sad kad je ona 2.5 godine a sin skoro 13, moze. Sto se jezika tice, argente, ljudi su biseri sta god komentarisali: cesto cujem da BLAGOMISE sto mi stariji moze (pola sata) pricuvati najmladju... odgovaram im obicno, s 'da, i njega sam rodila.'


da, da, tako svi meni reagiraju da mi je najstariji pomoć.  :Rolling Eyes:  daleko od toga da naravno je, ali ne pada mi na pamet da on svoje djetinjstvo  provede čuvajući braću. pa i on je djete. naravno za neke požarne situacije da, ali da nam je to praksa, apsolutno ne. 

meni je žao da nismo ranije krenuli, čisto radi ove fame da si čim si preko 37-38 star i odmah te šalju na sve i svašta i nemaš mir. 
(bila sam neki dan na redovnom sistematskom i kad sam pitala gin o novoj trudnoći, nije baš nešto bila pozitivna i baš mi je žao da sam je i pitala, samo me uznemirila. počela odmah o nadzoru i dijagnostici, statistici bla bla. i kako više od dva carska ne preporučuju  :Rolling Eyes: .  a bokte u Americi idu po 5-6 puta, mislim ne kažem da je normalno, ali... )

iako govore da su djeca za mlade ljude, što na neki način i stoji, jer fizički lakše odradiš sve. no meni je definitivno iskustvo da što sam starija sve više živaca i tolerancije imam, brate mili teško me možete ispalit  :Laughing: 

a što se tiče same organizacije, ma sve preko 2 zahtijeva dobre organizacijske vještine, multitasking i žonglerstvo. k
ako su stariji veći, tako su samostalniji pa mogu recimo sami na trening, ali onda voziš mlađe, pa si uvijek u biti u - istom sosu  :Laughing: 


ne znam... ponavljam, meni je jedina brija u glavi jesam li prestara u smislu povećanih rizika vezanih uz zdravlje djeteta i postporođajni oporavak, a to je već za neku drugu (psihološku  :Laughing: ) temu

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

i da, definitivno, sad je ispred mene period gdje će sve nekako biti jednostavnije i lakše, i gdje ću malo po malo moći naći "malo vremena" za sebe, da se vratim sebi i sjetim što volim, što ne, možda posvetim kakvom hobiju, il makar popijem kavu u miru, bez da letam oko stola ko manijak za njima. 
još jedna beba će definitivno narušiti tu sliku, znam da vrijedi toga, i u to ne sumnjam ni sekunde  :Heart: , ali....

----------


## ina33

> ne znam... ponavljam, meni je jedina brija u glavi jesam li prestara u smislu povećanih rizika vezanih uz zdravlje djeteta i postporođajni oporavak, a to je već za neku drugu (psihološku ) temu


Koliko ti je godina? Ako je 40+, dio trudnoća se spontano prekine do 10. tjedna (ako su neke kromosomske anomalije zbog starosti jajne stanice). Drugo zapravo ovisi o tvojim stavovima - što ćeš raditi od prenatalne dijagnostike. 

Postporođajni oporavak, ako si OK zdravlja i nemaš neku opterećenu anamnezu... s tim dijelom se osobno ne bih puno brinula, dok je god trudnoća pod nadzorom.

Sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## Ares

Starijeg sina rodila sam s punih 35, trudnoća rizična, prerano otvorena, uglavnom gotovo cijelu preležala, psihički sam je teško podnijela jer sam prije te trudnoće imala i jedan spontani... porod totalna koma, drip, vukli ga na vakum, mene izrezali, opravak je trajao 2 mjeseca, a jedan šav me mučio još gotovo godinu dana nakon.

I ja i mm, nakon tog iskustva nismo se mogli odlučiti ići ili ne na još jedno, više prema ne nego prema da....pa su i godine prošle... no očito podsvijest je bila jača.

Bez planiranja, i ne znam kako  :Grin:  ostala sam trudna s punih 40. 
Nekoliko mjeseci prije trudnoće bila sam kod svoje gin koja me i poticala na još jedno dijete, a moj odgovor je bio: pa zar ne znate koliko imam godina? odgovor sam dobila da moje godine nisu problem. 
Bojala sam se opet istog scenarija, mirovanje, prerano otvaranje, strah od prijevremenog poroda, i još s 40+, tko zna što me čeka....

No, trudnoća je bila savršena, radila sam do zadnjeg dana, bolovanje sam uzela samo 2-3 dana zbog viroze, počela se otvarati tek s 36 tjedana, iako, porod je na kraju završio carskim zbog velike bebe, no ekipa je bila super i susretljiva. Rodila sam s punih 41, a oporavak je trajao isto 2 mjeseca.

Ne osjećam se starom mamom, možda zato što ih mojih godina u okolini ima mnogo, nikad nisam dobila negativan komentar.
Evo, moje iskustvo je pozitivno, i uživam u tom malom biću, a da mi ponekad nedostaje energije, nedostaje da...
A da li bi mijenjala, ne bi, jer život nosi svoje, vjerojatno je trebalo tako biti....

----------


## ivana s

Kli, u pravu si, tu smo negdje po godinama i djeci. Jedino sam ja imala veliku pauzu između prvog i drugog. To je bilo tako planirano, zbog posla. Ovo ljeto cu napunit 38.
ljubavna1pogled, mene trnutno manje brine taj fizicki aspekt, mozda upravo zato sto sam osjetila ipak mrvu slobode otkad je namanja napunila 3. Vise me brine psihicki kapacitet za hendlanje svih skupa.

Ares, bas lijepa prica! Ocito nije uvijek na nama samima da odlucujemo.

----------


## kli_kli

Ivana, psihicki ce trebati vise energije, ali mozes se i sama prisetiti kako su bebe svojevrsni stress relief... I to stvarno pomaze. Cesto kad bih bila 'na ivici' zbog celokupnog haosa, samo bih se na nju fokusirala, usla u bebeci svet i momentalno se opustila :D
A i eto super, taman si dovoljno mladja od mene da imas vremena da se jos neko vreme predomisljas  :Smile:

----------


## ivana s

Ti bebeci prvi mjeseci su mi nesto naj, naj.
Danas u ljekarni kupujem Floradix i dobijem gratis folnu kiselinu  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

Ivana s rekla bih da je to znak  :Smile:

----------


## Sveta Rita

I ja se pridruzujem u klub.Meni je 44 i radimo na bebi ima 8mj.i nista .Vadila sam hormone i lh mi je 9.9 a fsh 22 i sestra ginekologa samo hladno kaze ja nezmam zasto si ovo vadila pa tebi je klimaks.Ali ja se nadam i dalje i zao mi je sto nas tako otpisuju.A da sam slucajno trudna a ne zelim onda bi rekla a sto se nisi cuvala u tim godinama jos mozes zatrudnit.Tako da drage moje zene ja neodustajem jer ja se neosjecam staro

----------


## Zagabria

Pozdrav, uskoro ću napuniti 40 godina, a imam jedno dijete od 6 godina s bivšim mužem. Sada sam u vezi s drugim muškarcem, i napokon sam stvarno sretna. On isto ima 40 godina, ali nema djece.
Ne štitimo se zadnjih par mjeseci prilikom odnosa niti u plodnim danima, ali baš točno na dan ovulacije nije bilo 'pravog odnosa'  :Smile: 

Zanima me bi li prije samog planiranja trebali napraviti pretrage, ili da prvo zapravo pokušavamo 6 mjeseci?

----------


## Peterlin

> Pozdrav, uskoro ću napuniti 40 godina, a imam jedno dijete od 6 godina s bivšim mužem. Sada sam u vezi s drugim muškarcem, i napokon sam stvarno sretna. On isto ima 40 godina, ali nema djece.
> Ne štitimo se zadnjih par mjeseci prilikom odnosa niti u plodnim danima, ali baš točno na dan ovulacije nije bilo 'pravog odnosa' 
> 
> *Zanima me bi li prije samog planiranja trebali napraviti pretrage, ili da prvo zapravo pokušavamo 6 mjeseci?*


Jedno ne isključuje drugo. Pokušavajte, a u međuvremenu možete dogovoriti pretrage ili se barem konzultirajte s liječnikom što i kako dalje. Sretno!

----------


## Lili75

Nemate sta cekat sto se tice pretraga u ovim godinama. Slobodno krenite no krenite i pokusavat, kako rece Peterlin u duetu.
Sretnooo!!!

----------


## ina33

Pls ne cekaj nista, lili je u pravu, u 40 plus nemas ni dana sta cekati. Tvoja dob je problematicnija nego njegova, al kako si vec ostvarila trudnocu, mozda ce ti pomoci lagani push. Da si 40 plus nerotkinja, nakon svega sto sam prosla, mozda bih ti savjetovala da se okanis svega, al cinjenica da imas vec jedno dijete ti dize sanse. Ivf je zeznuta i zahtijevna stvar, psihicki se na to spremi, veliki je izazov za par i za zenu jer na nju ide sav udar logistike, muski su logisticki minimalno inkomodirani cijelim tim procesom. Sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Ina 33, žena je napisala da će uskoro napuniti 40 god tako da nije tako strašno. Ja sam također u toj dobi i još mj i pol imam do poroda. Ostala trudna spontano nakon dosta god neplodnosti i dijagnoze gdje mi je jedino sugerirana donacija js. 
Ne bi bilo loše da prvo testirate partnera pa ako je sve ok dogovorite osnovne pretrage za vas i prema tome ako je ok ciljane odnose. Ne treba odma skakati na ivf.

----------


## Lili75

Spelkice ja se slazem s inom33. Nemaju bas vremena za ciljanja, svakih mjesec dana je gubitak u toj dobi. Uostalom dok sve pretrage naprave i krenu, stignu naciljat puno odnosa  :Smile:  jer sve to trajeeee...

----------


## ina33

> Ina 33, žena je napisala da će uskoro napuniti 40 god tako da nije tako strašno. Ja sam također u toj dobi i još mj i pol imam do poroda. Ostala trudna spontano nakon dosta god neplodnosti i dijagnoze gdje mi je jedino sugerirana donacija js. 
> Ne bi bilo loše da prvo testirate partnera pa ako je sve ok dogovorite osnovne pretrage za vas i prema tome ako je ok ciljane odnose. Ne treba odma skakati na ivf.


Bojim se da je to upravo put za žestoki zafrk u 40 plus. Upravo moraju na IVF ako su ozbiljni. Muška dijagnostika se može brzo napravit, bilo bi mi žao ko psu da ih negdje državno još 4-5 mjeseci zavlače s muškom dijagnostikom, pa onda idućih 6 nju obrađuju i njoj je već 41 i onda može direkt u Prag. Već je 36 panika, a kud ne bi 40. Žao bi mi bio da ih neko za lovu pelješi u 40 s ciljanim odnosima - a to je izravno kontra svih MPO smjernica. Mislim, ako ne žele na IVF i na MPO ok, nitko nije rekao da je skroz nemoguće.... Ali, ako su ozbiljni u svojo želji, ja bih im upravo suprotno savjetovala od onoga što ti savjetuješ, a to će im reći i svako MPO doktor.

----------


## ina33

Zagabria, moraš znat da ti već od 36 opada kvaliteta jajnih stanica (ne samo broj) i to se ne može ni na koji način popraviti (iako ćeš naći topice crveno meso itd.). Svaka muška neplodnost (osim da uopće nema spermija u ejakulatu) manji je problem od ženske dobi. A nema tog testa koji će ti reći kakva ti je kvaliteta, ima samo statistika koja kaže da je zbog te kvalitete bitno teže postići i zadržati trudnoću. IVF vas možda malo pogurne. Mislim da je bilo što od MPO drugo, u tvojoj dobi, relativno "neozbiljno"... onda možete i ciljane odnose doma i ne trošit lovu i emocije na doktore.

----------


## ina33

A da ne kažem da ti je onda bolje ne izlagat se cijelom udaru UZV-ova i te logistike da ti svaka 2 dana trčeš dru za ciljane odnose ili takvo nešto u dobi 40 plus. Ni inseminacija ne bi bila indicirana. Te stvari su jedino za vas ako vam je iz religioznih razloga IVF neprihvatljiv pa ajde da se nešto radi.

----------

